# CAR WASH FOR THE CANTU FAMILY



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

HELLO THIS IS ROLANDO WITH ENCHANTED CREATION C.C.. MOST EVERYONE HERE ON LAYITLOW KNOWS THE TRAGIC LOSS THE CANTU FAMILY JUST HAD. FOR THOSE THAT DONT. A 8 YEAR OLD LITTLE GIRL SANDRA CANTU WAS KIDNAPPED AND MURDERED HERE IN TRACY. SO WE WOULD LIKE TO TRY AND HELP THE FAMILY OF THIS LITTLE GIRL SO WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH TO RAISE MONEY FOR HER FAMILY ON MAY 17TH 2009 HERE IN TRACY AT RAS CAR WASH FROM 10AM TO 3PM. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A DONATION AND CANT MAKE IT TO THE CAR WASH YOU CAN GIVE ME A CALL.

ROLANDO DESOUZA 209-221-0659 OR E-MAIL ME AT [email protected]
ENCHANTED CREATION C.C.













*WE ARE ALSO TAKING DONATIONS TROUGH PAYPAL.

IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO SEND A DONATION PLEASE SEND THEM VIA PAYPAL TO

[email protected]

PLEASE MAKE SURE TO PUT YOUR SCREEN NAME ON THE DONATION SO I KNOW WHO TO SAY IT'S FROM...
*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE WE WILL MOST LIKELY HAVE NEWS COVERAGE FROM NEWS 10 SACRAMENTO...


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Apr 13 2009, 02:19 PM~13563658
> *TTT
> *



THANKS BRO


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

ttt good luck with the car wash


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 13 2009, 02:25 PM~13563733
> *ttt good luck with the car wash
> *


THANK YOU BRO......


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

let us know ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Apr 13 2009, 02:35 PM~13563826
> *let us know ttt
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 13 2009, 12:30 PM~13562692
> *HELLO THIS IS ROLANDO WITH ENCHANTED CREATION C.C..  MOST EVERYONE HERE ON LAYITLOW KNOWS THE TRAGIC LOSS THE CANTU FAMILY JUST HAD. FOR THOSE THAT DONT. A 8 YEAR OLD LITTLE GIRL SANDRA CANTU WAS KIDNAPPED AND MURDERED HERE IN TRACY. SO WE WOULD LIKE TO TRY AND HELP THE FAMILY OF THIS LITTLE GIRL SO WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH TO RAISE MONEY FOR HER FAMILY ON MAY 17TH 2009 HERE IN TRACY. IM AM WORKING OUT ALL THE DETAILS FOR THE LOCATION AND WILL POST INFO AS SOON AS I HAVE A CONFIRMED LOCATION NO LATER THAN THE END OF THIS WEEK. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A DONATION AND CANT MAKE IT TO THE CAR WASH YOU CAN GIVE ME A  CALL.
> 
> ROLANDO DESOUZA 209-221-0659
> ...


TTT THIS IS HAPPING IN MAY ?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 13 2009, 02:52 PM~13563985
> *TTT THIS IS HAPPING IN MAY ?
> *



YES SIR..... WE WOULD OF LIKE TO DO IT SOONER BUT HONESTLY WE WANT TO GIVE IT SOME TIME TO GET THE WORD OUT....


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

To the top for a very sad situation!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 13 2009, 02:58 PM~13564057
> *To the top for a very sad situation!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TRACY PRESS WILL ALSO BE THERE FOR COVERAGE...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Apr 13 2009, 03:42 PM~13564508
> *ttt
> *


THANKS BRO.... I HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT OUT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A DONATION AND CANT MAKE IT TO THE CAR WASH, YOU CAN MAKE CHECKS PAYABLE TO...


TRACY CRIME STOPPERS 

AND IN THE MEMO PUT SANDRA CANTU FAMILY

YOU CAN SEND THE CHECK TO 
ROLANDO DESOUZA
2235 FOOTHILL RANCH DR 
TRACY CA 95377


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I should be there


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Low Creations will be there to support.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Good Luck with the event. Hope you have a big turn out.



TTT for having a big heart.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+Apr 13 2009, 04:25 PM~13564827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   THANKS FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 13 2009, 04:37 PM~13564957
> *Good Luck with the event. Hope you have a big turn out.
> TTT for having a big heart.
> *



THANKS BRO.. I HOPE TO HAVE A BIG TURN OUT


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :angel: :thumbsup: 

May she rest in peace. I wish you much luck. 

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 13 2009, 01:30 PM~13562692
> *HELLO THIS IS ROLANDO WITH ENCHANTED CREATION C.C..  MOST EVERYONE HERE ON LAYITLOW KNOWS THE TRAGIC LOSS THE CANTU FAMILY JUST HAD. FOR THOSE THAT DONT. A 8 YEAR OLD LITTLE GIRL SANDRA CANTU WAS KIDNAPPED AND MURDERED HERE IN TRACY. SO WE WOULD LIKE TO TRY AND HELP THE FAMILY OF THIS LITTLE GIRL SO WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH TO RAISE MONEY FOR HER FAMILY ON MAY 17TH 2009 HERE IN TRACY. IM AM WORKING OUT ALL THE DETAILS FOR THE LOCATION AND WILL POST INFO AS SOON AS I HAVE A CONFIRMED LOCATION NO LATER THAN THE END OF THIS WEEK. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A DONATION AND CANT MAKE IT TO THE CAR WASH YOU CAN GIVE ME A  CALL.
> 
> ROLANDO DESOUZA 209-221-0659
> ...


My heart goes out to the Cantu family. I'm sorry I can't make it out to Tracy that weekend due to having an obligation that weekend. But I would like to make a donation and send some flowers and a card to the family. Would you please PM me with an address to send it to.

Tiffany


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Apr 13 2009, 04:46 PM~13565045
> *:thumbsup:  :angel:  :thumbsup:
> 
> May she rest in peace.  I wish you much luck.
> ...


THANKS BRO.....



> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 13 2009, 04:58 PM~13565159
> *My heart goes out to the Cantu family.  I'm sorry I can't make it out to Tracy that weekend due to having an obligation that weekend.  But I would like to make a donation and send some flowers and a card to the family.  Would you please PM me with an address to send it to.
> 
> Tiffany
> *



PM SENT....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 13 2009, 06:05 PM~13565214
> *THANKS BRO.....
> PM SENT....
> *



Received!  TTT!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 13 2009, 01:30 PM~13562692
> *HELLO THIS IS ROLANDO WITH ENCHANTED CREATION C.C..  MOST EVERYONE HERE ON LAYITLOW KNOWS THE TRAGIC LOSS THE CANTU FAMILY JUST HAD. FOR THOSE THAT DONT. A 8 YEAR OLD LITTLE GIRL SANDRA CANTU WAS KIDNAPPED AND MURDERED HERE IN TRACY. SO WE WOULD LIKE TO TRY AND HELP THE FAMILY OF THIS LITTLE GIRL SO WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH TO RAISE MONEY FOR HER FAMILY ON MAY 17TH 2009 HERE IN TRACY. IM AM WORKING OUT ALL THE DETAILS FOR THE LOCATION AND WILL POST INFO AS SOON AS I HAVE A CONFIRMED LOCATION NO LATER THAN THE END OF THIS WEEK. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A DONATION AND CANT MAKE IT TO THE CAR WASH YOU CAN GIVE ME A  CALL.
> 
> ROLANDO DESOUZA 209-221-0659
> ...



TTT- if everyone could donate $5 or $10, I think it coul help the family out a lot. I'm sending my donation in. If I didn't aready have an obligation out here, I would drive myself to Tracy to help and support. So, I'll send what it would of cost me to drive out there, and for the wash! :biggrin:


----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)

ISLANDERS C.C. *should be able to roll through.*


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SOUNDS GOOD WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE CUASE.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 13 2009, 07:32 PM~13566061
> *TTT- if everyone could donate $5 or $10, I think it coul help the family out a lot.  I'm sending my donation in.  If I didn't aready have an obligation out here, I would drive myself to Tracy to help and support.  So, I'll send what it would of cost me to drive out there, and for the wash!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

THANK YOU EVERYONE SO FAR FOR YOUR SUPPORT...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*LETS MAKE THIS A HUGE FUN RAISER AND SHOW THE COMMUNITY WHAT US LOWRIDERS ARE ALL ABOUT. NOT WHAT THE MEDIA PORTRAYS US TO BE.....*


----------



## Street Soldier 408 (Apr 3, 2009)

Street Soldiers C.C. San Jose will be there 4 tha cause.............


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_and if channel 10 gonna roll out from sac We gonna have to excort them on out to tracy low rider style_


----------



## 1tZmInA (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Street Soldier 408_@Apr 13 2009, 08:32 PM~13566971
> *Street Soldiers C.C.  San Jose will be there 4 tha cause.............
> *


Hey guyz thanks a million for the support. All donations for the Cantu family are set up to go through the Tracy Crime Stoppers and we were told that although theres lots of sympathy from the community, there really hasn't been much donations to help the family.


----------



## 1tZmInA (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 13 2009, 08:37 PM~13567037
> *and if channel 10 gonna roll out from sac  We gonna have to excort them on out to tracy low rider style
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Lee


----------



## 1tZmInA (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 13 2009, 07:37 PM~13567037
> *and if channel 10 gonna roll out from sac  We gonna have to excort them on out to tracy low rider style
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD LOOKING OUT LEE...... SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by burgundy90+Apr 13 2009, 06:46 PM~13566303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT EVERYONE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I MIGHT BE UP THERE THIS WEEKEND I'LL DEFINITELY STOP BY IF I GO UP NORTH


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 13 2009, 08:19 PM~13567620
> *I MIGHT BE UP THERE THIS WEEKEND I'LL DEFINITELY STOP BY IF I GO UP NORTH
> *



Sounds good bro thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

ttt Very proud of you Rolo. lovin it bro keep it up Enchanted will be there  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@Apr 13 2009, 09:09 PM~13568278
> *ttt Very proud of you Rolo. lovin it bro keep it up Enchanted will be there   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks bro....


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 13 2009, 10:10 PM~13568292
> *Thanks bro....
> *


you know i will be there for anything you and sis hold... i got this wachaaa :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@Apr 13 2009, 09:11 PM~13568310
> *you know i will be there for anything you and sis hold... i got this wachaaa  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks for the support brother :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

just fixed my caddy so im down to roll


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Apr 13 2009, 09:26 PM~13568472
> *just fixed my caddy so im down to roll
> *


Good looking out bro....


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

that was friends lil cousin :angel:we will be there :tears: :angel: :angel: hey, i hesrd sinful pleasures was having a lil car show for the fam. is this the same one?


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SinfulDarkside (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Apr 13 2009, 11:29 PM~13569310
> *that was friends lil cousin  :angel:we  will be there :tears: :angel:  :angel:  hey, i hesrd sinful pleasures was having a lil car show for the fam. is this the same one?
> *



"To all who reads this Sinful Pleasures is going to have a show for Sandra Cantu. We are trying to have it on may 31, I (CADILLAC SLIM) or club members will keep all informed as we go along we would like to thank all who would be able to come and show your support." Please copy and paste to spread the word. Any questions see Sinful Plesures C.C topic or hit up CADILLAC SLIM.


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

my prayers have been going out to their family since i heard the word, i personally know what they are going through, how far is tracy from fresno rolo, i might be able to go


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Apr 13 2009, 11:29 PM~13569310
> *that was friends lil cousin  :angel:we  will be there :tears: :angel:  :angel:  hey, i hesrd sinful pleasures was having a lil car show for the fam. is this the same one?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

TRAFFIC CC NOR CAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SUPPORT,WITH DONATION AND HELP WASH CARS :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Apr 13 2009, 10:29 PM~13569310
> *that was friends lil cousin  :angel:we  will be there :tears: :angel:  :angel:  hey, i hesrd sinful pleasures was having a lil car show for the fam. is this the same one?
> *


THANKS BRO...

NO THIS IS NOT THE SINFUL CAR SHOW. I BELIVE THAT IS SOME TIME IN JULY...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Apr 13 2009, 11:17 PM~13569704
> *my prayers have been going out to their family since i heard the word, i personally know what they are going through, how far is tracy from fresno rolo, i might be able to go
> *


ITS ABOUT 2 HOURS AWAY... :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 14 2009, 06:11 AM~13570651
> *TRAFFIC CC NOR CAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SUPPORT,WITH DONATION AND HELP WASH CARS :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS TRINO.... I WILL SWING BY THE FLIERS TO YOU AS SOON AS THEY ARE DONE.... I WILL ALSO BRING SOME BY HENRYS.....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SinfulDarkside_@Apr 13 2009, 11:17 PM~13569702
> *"To all who reads this Sinful Pleasures is going to have a show for Sandra Cantu. We are trying to have it on may 31, I (CADILLAC SLIM) or club members will keep all informed as we go along we would like to thank all who would be able to come and show your support."      Please copy and paste to spread the word. Any questions see Sinful Plesures C.C topic or hit up CADILLAC SLIM.
> *



I TALKED TO DOUG LAST NITE. HE SSAID YOU GUYS WERE GOING TO HAVE THE SHOW IN JULY ALSO IF YOU LOOK AT SOME OF HIS TOPICS THATS WHAT HE POSTED... ENCHANTED CREATION WILL BE THERE FOR SUPPORT. IF THERE IS ANYTHING YOU GUYS NEED LMK.... BETWEEN YOU GUYS CAR SHOW AND OUR CAR WASH WE SHOULD BE ABLE TO RAISE A GOOD AMOUNT MONEY FOR THE CANTU FAM..... :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

What a great way to support this family.Been reading about this since she vanished.Big props ENCHANTED for putting this together and hope alot of peeps show up .I was just down in hayward this past weekend,i fly to bay about 2 times a month so if im there around the 17th ill make it .Ones again big o thanks for doing this .


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Apr 14 2009, 06:49 AM~13570871
> *What a great way to support this family.Been reading about this since she vanished.Big props  ENCHANTED  for putting this together and hope alot of peeps show up .I was just done in hayward this past weekend,i go fly to bay about 2 times a month so if im there around the 17th ill make it .Ones again big o thanks for doing this .
> *




GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT :angel:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Uce Family will mos def smash out there for support! Let us know if you need anything at all Uso! You got my numbah Rolando..... God Bless You Folks!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

I just wanted to note something I didnt realize until Rolo posted it. It is sad that the community in Tracy hasnt shown as much support as the media portrays. I thank everyone who can help in any way!!!! Even if it s a prayer, it goes a long way!!!!!!!! We as a comunnity of Lowriders and car guys and gals will show them how its done!!!!


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 14 2009, 07:27 AM~13570731
> *THANKS TRINO.... I WILL SWING BY THE FLIERS TO YOU AS SOON AS THEY ARE DONE.... I WILL ALSO BRING SOME BY HENRYS.....
> *


hey bro let me know when the fliers are done i can pass some around here in fremont/ newark and union city...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STREETLOW WILL BE THERE...  THIS IS A GOOD THING YOU'RE DOING ROLO... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by burgundy90_@Apr 13 2009, 07:46 PM~13566303
> *ISLANDERS C.C. should be able to roll through.
> *


  and that's a fasho


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 14 2009, 08:31 AM~13571791
> *Uce Family will mos def smash out there for support! Let us know if you need anything at all Uso! You got my numbah Rolando..... God Bless You Folks!
> *



THANK YOU BROTHER JOE :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 14 2009, 09:49 AM~13572590
> *STREETLOW WILL BE THERE...   THIS IS A GOOD THING YOU'RE DOING ROLO... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANK YOU VERY MUCH PAULY... YOU KNOW HOW WE ENCHANTED BOYZ AND GIRLZ DO...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 14 2009, 09:53 AM~13572627
> * and that's a fasho
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: :angel: R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider+Apr 14 2009, 10:29 AM~13572913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU FELLAS


----------



## Supreme Familia722 (Apr 14, 2009)

Supreme Familia will come by to drop of a donation collected from our members and there families..


722


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supreme Familia722_@Apr 14 2009, 12:03 PM~13573939
> *Supreme Familia will come by to drop of a donation collected from our members and there families..
> 722
> 
> ...



thank you bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

GoodFellas will be donating some Car wash soap


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Apr 14 2009, 01:59 PM~13575205
> *GoodFellas will be donating some Car wash soap
> *



THANK YOU JOE AND GOODFELLAS C.C.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: after the car wash, we all should meet up and kick it at a spot in tracy - unless the cops start trippin' :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 14 2009, 02:59 PM~13575968
> *:biggrin: after the car wash, we all should meet up and kick it at a spot in tracy - unless the cops start trippin' :biggrin:
> *


soundz good bro. tracy pd is backing us on the day so we should get no static from them.......


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

new style we'll b there


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 14 2009, 03:14 PM~13576137
> *new style we'll b there
> *




thanks bro we will see you there


----------



## 1tZmInA (Nov 10, 2008)

We went to pass out fliers all over. Tracy Staples donated 1,000 fliers, next week i'll get San Leandro Staples to donate more. Tomorrow we gotta go back to talk to a few managers about possible donations. We also went to the trailer park that the Cantu's live and posted some fliers, there were a bunch of news trucks there and we gave all them fliers and we should have a bunch of news coverage


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1tZmInA_@Apr 14 2009, 07:31 PM~13579051
> *We went to pass out fliers all over. Tracy Staples donated 1,000 fliers, next week i'll get San Leandro Staples to donate more. Tomorrow we gotta go back to talk to a few managers about possible donations. We also went to the trailer park that the Cantu's live and posted some fliers, there were a bunch of news trucks there and we gave all them fliers and we should have a bunch of news coverage
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

sinful pleasures are there


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM_@Apr 14 2009, 08:06 PM~13579485
> *sinful pleasures are there
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 14 2009, 09:20 PM~13579650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Apr 14 2009, 07:11 AM~13570651
> *TRAFFIC CC NOR CAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SUPPORT,WITH DONATION AND HELP WASH CARS :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: That is cool! I know the family needs all the help and support that they can receive!


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo67+Apr 14 2009, 10:12 PM~13580782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE BUMP YOU GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## Supreme Familia722 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a few people that I work with collecting donations also, so I will be bringing those donations also

722


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 14 2009, 04:10 PM~13576090
> *soundz good bro. tracy pd is backing us on the day so we should get no static from them.......
> *


  yeah mon - cool mon


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supreme Familia722_@Apr 15 2009, 07:41 AM~13582504
> *I have a few people that  I work with collecting donations also, so I will be bringing those donations also
> 
> 722
> *




THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 15 2009, 07:44 AM~13582525
> * yeah mon - cool mon
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: just told the other members who live in nor-cal and we are planning to be a part of this fasho :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 15 2009, 08:10 AM~13582715
> *:biggrin: just told the other members who live in nor-cal and we are planning to be a part of this fasho :biggrin:
> *



GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 15 2009, 09:42 AM~13582943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I DON'T KNOW IF YOU KNOW THESE PEOPLE OR NOT. BUT I THINK IT'S COOL OF YOU TO HELP. I'M DOWN WIT YA BRO! SEE YA THERE..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 15 2009, 08:52 AM~13583018
> *I DON'T KNOW IF YOU KNOW THESE PEOPLE OR NOT. BUT I THINK IT'S COOL OF YOU TO HELP.  I'M DOWN WIT YA BRO! SEE YA THERE..
> *



Thanks bro..... No we don't know the family but I stay here in Tracy and am a father of 4, it's a real eye opener when shit like this happens in your own town. I can't even imagine what her parents are going trough. This is something we have been talking about doing ever since her murder was announced.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

MUCH LUV HOMIE.. HOW COULD THEY DO A THING LIKE THAT TO A CHILD?
TTT :angel: :angel:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 15 2009, 09:01 AM~13583087
> *MUCH LUV HOMIE.. HOW COULD THEY DO A THING LIKE THAT TO A CHILD?
> TTT  :angel:  :angel:
> *



Thanks Bro...



I don't know what kind of sick shit goes trough some peoples mind.. The Lady that was convicted of Sandra's murder was a mother of a 5 year old and a Sunday school teacher... Shit like that really makes you think... Kids arent safe anywhere these days. I wont even let my kids play outside anymore.....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A DONATION AND CAN NOT MAKE IT TO THE CAR WASH PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME OR MY WIFE OUR CONTACT INFO IS ON THE FLIER.*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

Underground Kustomz will be there!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Apr 15 2009, 09:15 AM~13583204
> *Underground Kustomz will be there!
> *



GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 15 2009, 10:10 AM~13583159
> *IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A DONATION AND CAN NOT MAKE IT TO THE CAR WAS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME OR MY WIFE OUR CONTACT INFO IS ON THE FLIER.
> *


Ill be calling you bro.You will see a 773 area code on your phone ........


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Apr 15 2009, 11:03 AM~13584158
> *Ill be calling you bro.You will see a 773 area code on your phone ........
> *


  talk to you soon :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

you guys can also e-mail me at [email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: *MUCH RESPECT FROM THE GOODTIMES CC FAMILIA!!!*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 15 2009, 11:31 AM~13584397
> *:thumbsup: MUCH RESPECT FROM THE GOODTIMES CC FAMILIA!!!
> *



Thanks Bro :biggrin:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

wish i could make it

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nanaand1_@Apr 15 2009, 11:51 AM~13584589
> *wish i could make it
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



Donations are welcomed


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*WE ARE ALSO TAKING DONATIONS TROUGH PAYPAL.

IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO SEND A DONATION PLEASE SEND THEM VIA PAYPAL TO

[email protected]

PLEASE MAKE SURE TO PUT YOUR SCREEN NAME ON THE DONATION SO I KNOW WHO TO SAY IT'S FROM...
*


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 15 2009, 09:56 AM~13583051
> *Thanks bro..... No we don't know the family but I stay here in Tracy and am a father of 4, it's a real eye opener when shit like this happens in your own town. I can't even imagine what her parents are going trough. This is something we have been talking about doing ever since her murder was announced.
> *


THATS A AWSOME THING U GUYS R DOING BRO ANY PARENT CAN FEEL DA SAME WAY. IT IS A EYE OPENER. ILL SPREAD DA WORD @ WRK BRO... WE JUS GOTTA KEEP PRAYING GOD WATCHES OVER EACH 1 OF US :worship: MUCH RESPECT TO DA FAMILY.


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

THIS SOULD BE PINNED UP MY BROTHAS


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

IM GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT. I MIGHT BE BIZY THIS WEEKEN. BUT IF NOT I WILL BE THERE. 

IM NOT TOO RELIGOUS,BUT GOD BLESS EVERYBODY


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Apr 15 2009, 12:16 PM~13584856
> *THIS SOULD BE PINNED UP MY BROTHAS
> *


How do I do that?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 15 2009, 12:20 PM~13584889
> *IM GONNA TRY TO MAKE IT. I MIGHT BE BIZY THIS WEEKEN. BUT IF NOT I WILL BE THERE.
> 
> IM NOT TOO RELIGOUS,BUT GOD BLESS EVERYBODY
> *



GOOD LOOKIN OUT BRO.....


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

SINFUL PLEASURES CC WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 15 2009, 12:59 PM~13585343
> *SINFUL PLEASURES CC WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *



good looking brandon :biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 13 2009, 02:30 PM~13562692
> *HELLO THIS IS ROLANDO WITH ENCHANTED CREATION C.C..  MOST EVERYONE HERE ON LAYITLOW KNOWS THE TRAGIC LOSS THE CANTU FAMILY JUST HAD. FOR THOSE THAT DONT. A 8 YEAR OLD LITTLE GIRL SANDRA CANTU WAS KIDNAPPED AND MURDERED HERE IN TRACY. SO WE WOULD LIKE TO TRY AND HELP THE FAMILY OF THIS LITTLE GIRL SO WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH TO RAISE MONEY FOR HER FAMILY ON MAY 17TH 2009 HERE IN TRACY AT RAS CAR WASH FROM 10AM TO 3PM. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A DONATION AND CANT MAKE IT TO THE CAR WASH YOU CAN GIVE ME A  CALL.
> 
> ROLANDO DESOUZA 209-221-0659 OR E-MAIL ME AT [email protected]
> ...


 EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!! will be there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Apr 15 2009, 01:36 PM~13585701
> *EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!! will be there!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Thank you very much for your support


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 15 2009, 03:38 PM~13585716
> *Thank you very much for your support
> *


 :thumbsup: :angel: EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Good thing your doing here. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I will try to make it out there, if not I will be sending my donation with somebody from the club that is going.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 15 2009, 06:34 PM~13588654
> *Good thing your doing here.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I will try to make it out there, if not I will be sending my donation with somebody from the club that is going.
> *




Sounds good bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT FOR A GREAT CAUSE :biggrin:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

yes i agree to the top for this cause :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

sinful pleasures car show is going to be on june 13 messed up date lets all get together show some suport for the car wash and car show like rolo said we will fosho be there rolo


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

yo rolo...i know your car club and yourself pretty much planned this event, i just wanted to know if we are allowed to bring a bbq pit. being that it's going to be at a business, that's just something me and my fellow members were talking about. are we going to be able to like pitch up canopys and kick it? just asking bro' - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 16 2009, 07:29 AM~13593189
> * yo rolo...i know your car club and yourself pretty much planned this event, i just wanted to know if we are allowed to bring a bbq pit. being that it's going to be at a business, that's just something me and my fellow members were talking about. are we going to be able to like pitch up canopys and kick it? just asking bro' - ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA
> *



Sup Rasta, Unfortunately I can not have you guys put up canopys Im sorry bro I will double check with the car wash though. As far as food goes let me talk to the car wash i know there will be a hot dog cart there that they own. If you would like to bring hot dogs and condiments that would be cool. I will find out later today about a bbq grill


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*THE MEMORIAL SERVICE IS TODAY ENCHANTED WILL BE THERE I ENCOURAGE ANY OTHER CLUBS THAT CAN MAKE IT TO COME TROUGH.*  :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 16 2009, 09:45 AM~13593921
> *Sup Rasta, Unfortunately I can not have you guys put up canopys Im sorry bro I will double check with the car wash though. As far as food goes let me talk to the car wash i know there will be a hot dog cart there that they own. If you would like to bring hot dogs and condiments that would be cool. I will find out later today about a bbq grill
> *


  right on for the heads-up rolo - one love


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just got back from the memorial... Talk about a tear jerker...... :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 16 2009, 02:58 PM~13596918
> *Just got back from the memorial... Talk about a tear jerker...... :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Just went in my sons room gave him the biggest hug and kiss bro! Poor Family :angel:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 16 2009, 09:42 AM~13594451
> * right on for the heads-up rolo - one love
> *



Hey Rasta they are going to get back to me I will keep you posted?


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Born2rydE will be!!!! :angel: :angel: :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OroLac_@Apr 16 2009, 06:54 PM~13600081
> *Born2rydE will be!!!! :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the support


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

wish you guys the best!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Apr 16 2009, 07:43 PM~13600768
> *wish you guys the best!
> *



Thanks bro I appreciate that


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Take it to the top!!! Wish I coulve been there today!!! :angel: :angel:


----------



## EL_PORKY65 (Dec 28, 2008)

ALL EYES ON US CC. WILL BE THERE.. :angel: :angel: :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL_PORKY65_@Apr 16 2009, 10:51 PM~13602955
> *ALL EYES ON US CC. WILL BE THERE..  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :thumbsup:
> *



see you guys there :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Rasta. I just got word back from the car wash was they aren't allowing anyone to set up canopy's or bbq due to space... the lot is huge but it looks like we are going to have a great turn out so we will need all the space we can get


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I just got a call from Benny with Classic Image C.C. out of Santa Clara, they will be in the house to support.. Thanks Benny :thumbsup:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

:biggrin: ttt oh yeah thats right :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: E.C. ROLO 62~63, *1tZmInA, FIJIRIDE
*


Good morning my E.C. family :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 16 2009, 09:32 PM~13602258
> *Take it to the top!!! Wish I coulve been there today!!! :angel:  :angel:
> *


We wish you were there too. But understand work is work


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lets keep this at the top!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I just got off the phone with Wendy with the Dr. Phil Show they are doing a special on Sandra Cantu and will be here at my house tonite to do a interview about the car wash..... :0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 17 2009, 02:04 PM~13608176
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## JayJay209 (Jan 25, 2007)

ttt for sandra cantu!!! r.i.p carnalita de aztlan :angel:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 1tZmInA (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

SOCIOS C.C. YUBA CITY CHAPTER WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Apr 18 2009, 04:37 PM~13617003
> *SOCIOS C.C. YUBA CITY CHAPTER WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *



good looking out bro :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Apr 18 2009, 10:04 PM~13619351
> *TTT
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 19 2009, 09:52 AM~13621779
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: Whats going on bro?


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 19 2009, 09:52 AM~13621357
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Apr 19 2009, 07:06 PM~13625559
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BACK TO THE TOP FOR A GREAT CAUSE.......


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 20 2009, 09:55 AM~13629885
> *BACK TO THE TOP FOR A GREAT CAUSE.......
> *


X2


Thanks to everyone for the support!!!! Its getting bigger everyday!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

R.I.P. SANDRA !


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 20 2009, 12:50 PM~13631614
> *R.I.P. SANDRA !
> *


 :angel:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Thanks Edward (magicmayhem) for your generous paypal donation * :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MORNING BUMP :angel:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LETS KEEP THIS AT THE TOP LADIES AND GENTLEMEN


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* I LOVE MY DAUGHTER VERY VERY MUCH !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* R.I.P. SANDRA CANTU !*


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

I HAVE A DAUGHTER AS WELL 8 YEARS OLD.... DONT KNOW WHAT I WOULD DO.... :angel: :angel:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BUMP FOR THE NITE CREW :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 21 2009, 09:00 PM~13649482
> *BUMP FOR THE NITE CREW :biggrin:
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 21 2009, 09:43 AM~13642336
> *LETS KEEP THIS AT THE TOP LADIES AND GENTLEMEN
> *


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

REBIRTH C.C. WILL B THERE TO HELP IN ANY WAY!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by prican72_@Apr 22 2009, 09:31 AM~13655037
> *REBIRTH C.C. WILL B THERE TO HELP IN ANY WAY!!!
> *



GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 17 2009, 09:09 AM~13605061
> *Hey Rasta. I just got word back from the car wash was they aren't allowing anyone to set up canopy's or bbq due to space... the lot is huge but it looks like we are going to have a great turn out so we will need all the space we can get
> *


 :biggrin: rolo...thanks for the heads up bro' - i just thought i asked you - NO BIGGIE!!!. you know "ISLANDERS C.C." will be there for the little angel :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 22 2009, 09:48 AM~13655198
> *:biggrin: rolo...thanks for the heads up bro' - i just thought i asked you - NO BIGGIE!!!. you know "ISLANDERS C.C." will be there for the little angel :biggrin:
> *



GOOD LOOKING OUT RASTA I WILL SEE YOU THERE... WILL YOU BE AT THE LOW VINTAGE SHOW ON SATURDAY?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> I HAVE A DAUGHTER AS WELL 8 YEARS OLD.... DONT KNOW WHAT I WOULD DO.... :angel: :angel:
> X2.000,000,000


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> > I HAVE A DAUGHTER AS WELL 8 YEARS OLD.... DONT KNOW WHAT I WOULD DO.... :angel: :angel:
> > X2.000,000,000
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*I JUST WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO BIG RASTA FOR ALL THE SUPPORT WITH THIS EVENT... GOOD LOOKING OUT BROTHER.

ROLO*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 22 2009, 03:16 PM~13658658
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

A few people have called me and made paypal donations but did not put their screen names... So thank you guys :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: (who ever you are) :0


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

Rolando/Enchanted Creation, you guy's have our support as usual on your events. If we cant make it I will talk with Rolando to make a donation of some sort  

T.W.W.K.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: E.C. ROLO 62~63, og flip from frisco



whats going on Don? :biggrin:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

Bump


----------



## 1tZmInA (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT  This should have not gotten to the 2nd page!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 23 2009, 03:58 AM~13664190
> *TTT  This should have not gotten to the 2nd page!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 23 2009, 04:46 AM~13664269
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt for cause


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN+Apr 23 2009, 02:58 AM~13664190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You guys so much for helpin me keep this topic at the top :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

THANK YOU FRANK ( PAGEINC13 ) FROM CHEVYBOMBS.COM FOR YOUR DONATION :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 22 2009, 11:33 AM~13655638
> *<span style='color:red'>IT'S NOTHING....*


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Apr 15 2009, 10:15 AM~13583204
> *Underground Kustomz will be there!
> *


X2


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Apr 23 2009, 12:39 PM~13668369
> *X2
> *


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking good Rolo gonna be HUGE Brother! Got my ohana from the area bringing there everyday whips to get glossed up! Cant wait........ :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 23 2009, 03:06 PM~13669679
> *Looking good Rolo gonna be HUGE Brother! Got my ohana from the area bringing there everyday whips to get glossed up! Cant wait........ :biggrin:
> *



sounds good bro thanks :biggrin:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

TTT for the Cantu Family :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 23 2009, 09:54 AM~13666197
> *Thank You guys so much for helpin me keep this topic at the top :biggrin:
> *


Your welcome! It's for a good cause so I'm happy to keep checking it each time I do mine!


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

hit it one more time ttt :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

can't be there it's a little way's from NY but I did hit up the paypal.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Apr 23 2009, 07:07 PM~13672187
> *can't be there it's a little way's from NY but I did hit up the paypal.
> *



Got your paypal donation... Thank you for your support bro it is really appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## 1tZmInA (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 23 2009, 08:25 PM~13672419
> *Got your paypal donation... Thank you for your support bro it is really appreciated :biggrin:
> *


x2 thank you


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Gotta bring this back to the top. :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 23 2009, 10:42 PM~13673937
> *Gotta bring this back to the top.  :angel:
> *


X2! :angel:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 05:05 AM~13675433
> *X2!  :angel:
> *



x3 :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 24 2009, 08:08 AM~13676180
> *x3 :angel:
> *


Oh you want to play! :biggrin: Okay x4: :angel: so I win! :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 07:18 AM~13676270
> *Oh you want to play!  :biggrin: Okay x4: :angel:  so I win! :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Ok you want to play hard ball


*x 1 Million*



I win heheheheehh :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Thank you very much Big Rasta for getting this event up on all Bay Area Clear Channel radio stations...* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

here is a list of stations that have the info on the car wash. under events /community


WWW.981KISSFM.COM
WWW..106KMEL.COM
WWW..WILD949.COM
WWW.KKSF.COM
WWW.STAR1013FM.COM
WWW. GREEN 960 .COM
WWW..910KNEW.COM


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 24 2009, 08:39 AM~13676521
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Ok you want to play hard ball
> x 1 Million
> I win heheheheehh :biggrin:
> *



Okay *x1 trillion!! I win!!*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 08:40 AM~13677048
> *Okay x1 trillion!!  I win!!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 24 2009, 09:41 AM~13677059
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Did I win?????? ha did I, did I, did I???? :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 09:16 AM~13677398
> *Did I win?????? ha did I, did I, did I???? :biggrin:
> *



ya you did lol...... im just a looser      :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 24 2009, 10:23 AM~13677480
> *ya you did lol...... im just a looser            :biggrin:
> *


Is that with the BIG L on the forehead?? (They don't have a smiley face icon for that!! :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 09:38 AM~13677654
> *Is that with the BIG L on the forehead??  (They don't have a smiley face icon for that!! :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 24 2009, 10:47 AM~13677767
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 13 2009, 01:30 PM~13562692
> *HELLO THIS IS ROLANDO WITH ENCHANTED CREATION C.C..  MOST EVERYONE HERE ON LAYITLOW KNOWS THE TRAGIC LOSS THE CANTU FAMILY JUST HAD. FOR THOSE THAT DONT. A 8 YEAR OLD LITTLE GIRL SANDRA CANTU WAS KIDNAPPED AND MURDERED HERE IN TRACY. SO WE WOULD LIKE TO TRY AND HELP THE FAMILY OF THIS LITTLE GIRL SO WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH TO RAISE MONEY FOR HER FAMILY ON MAY 17TH 2009 HERE IN TRACY AT RAS CAR WASH FROM 10AM TO 3PM. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A DONATION AND CANT MAKE IT TO THE CAR WASH YOU CAN GIVE ME A  CALL.
> 
> ROLANDO DESOUZA 209-221-0659 OR E-MAIL ME AT [email protected]
> ...



TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 10:05 AM~13677943
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 24 2009, 11:24 AM~13678112
> *:biggrin:
> *


Yay I got page 13!!! Now I'm going for 14!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 10:33 AM~13678189
> *Yay I got page 13!!!  Now I'm going for 14!!! :biggrin:
> *



i will beat you to it


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 24 2009, 11:48 AM~13678348
> *i will beat you to it
> *


 haha you didn't (yet)!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 11:03 AM~13678563
> *haha you didn't (yet)!
> *



i will though :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 24 2009, 09:05 AM~13676744
> *COOL MON</span> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 24 2009, 01:42 PM~13680110
> * COOL MON
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 24 2009, 02:44 PM~13680130
> *:biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 03:46 PM~13681096
> *ttt
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 24 2009, 04:49 PM~13681122
> *
> *


 :biggrin: Am I there yet to 14????


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 03:52 PM~13681164
> *:biggrin:  Am I there yet to 14????
> *


no hahahaah


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 24 2009, 05:19 PM~13681336
> *no hahahaah
> *


 :uh: how about now??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 05:03 PM~13681647
> *:uh:  how about now??
> *


nope :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank you Joe Eastbay68 for the soap..... :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

hahahahaha I win :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 24 2009, 06:16 PM~13681732
> *Thank you Joe Eastbay68 for the soap..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Apr 24 2009, 06:07 PM~13682095
> *
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 24 2009, 06:17 PM~13681745
> *hahahahaha I win :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: :tears: :tears: :uh: :uh: 

*wiping tears away* I'll get you at 15~! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 07:18 PM~13682671
> *:uh:  :uh:  :tears:  :tears: :uh:  :uh:
> 
> *wiping tears away*  I'll get you at 15~!  :biggrin:
> *


we will see :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 24 2009, 09:23 PM~13683171
> *we will see :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It's gonna be hard to win today! I have to go out to sea!  :biggrin: be back tonight!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ya i will be at a car show myself :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 25 2009, 10:31 PM~13690677
> *:biggrin:
> *


Good Morning! TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 26 2009, 03:52 AM~13691885
> *Good Morning! TTT
> *



Good Morning :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 26 2009, 07:12 AM~13692150
> *Good Morning  :biggrin:
> *


I'm baaaaaaaaaaaack :biggrin:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: rolo you get my pms bout the wagons


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 26 2009, 07:12 AM~13692150
> *Good Morning  :biggrin:
> *


How'd the show go??

BTT!!! I can keep this up til Tuesday when I'm hitting the streets with one legged hiked up for more venders and sponsors for our show! :rofl:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 13 2009, 01:30 PM~13562692
> *HELLO THIS IS ROLANDO WITH ENCHANTED CREATION C.C..  MOST EVERYONE HERE ON LAYITLOW KNOWS THE TRAGIC LOSS THE CANTU FAMILY JUST HAD. FOR THOSE THAT DONT. A 8 YEAR OLD LITTLE GIRL SANDRA CANTU WAS KIDNAPPED AND MURDERED HERE IN TRACY. SO WE WOULD LIKE TO TRY AND HELP THE FAMILY OF THIS LITTLE GIRL SO WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH TO RAISE MONEY FOR HER FAMILY ON MAY 17TH 2009 HERE IN TRACY AT RAS CAR WASH FROM 10AM TO 3PM. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A DONATION AND CANT MAKE IT TO THE CAR WASH YOU CAN GIVE ME A  CALL.
> 
> ROLANDO DESOUZA 209-221-0659 OR E-MAIL ME AT [email protected]
> ...


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

do I got 15?????


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 26 2009, 12:12 PM~13693791
> *How'd the show go??
> 
> BTT!!!  I can keep this up til Tuesday when I'm hitting the streets with one legged hiked up for more venders and sponsors for our show! :rofl:
> *



the show was cool :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 26 2009, 10:13 PM~13698737
> *TTT
> *


someone else beat me to 15 :around: They got me when I was sleeping! :rofl: 
Ill get em at 16! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ttt for a homie


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 13 2009, 01:30 PM~13562692
> *HELLO THIS IS ROLANDO WITH ENCHANTED CREATION C.C..  MOST EVERYONE HERE ON LAYITLOW KNOWS THE TRAGIC LOSS THE CANTU FAMILY JUST HAD. FOR THOSE THAT DONT. A 8 YEAR OLD LITTLE GIRL SANDRA CANTU WAS KIDNAPPED AND MURDERED HERE IN TRACY. SO WE WOULD LIKE TO TRY AND HELP THE FAMILY OF THIS LITTLE GIRL SO WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH TO RAISE MONEY FOR HER FAMILY ON MAY 17TH 2009 HERE IN TRACY AT RAS CAR WASH FROM 10AM TO 3PM. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A DONATION AND CANT MAKE IT TO THE CAR WASH YOU CAN GIVE ME A  CALL.
> 
> ROLANDO DESOUZA 209-221-0659 OR E-MAIL ME AT [email protected]
> ...


TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 20 2009, 07:44 PM~13636242
> *Thanks Edward (magicmayhem) for your generous paypal donation  :biggrin:
> *



Naw bro , THANK YOU bros for handling this .Much respect homies .And i hope you guys get alot of support from all.I see alot of supporters here on the LIL site.Im sure it will be a great turn out and best of all for the family to know how much we all felt there lost.Thank again and ill make sure to keep passing the word around to my homies out in the east bay .

Ecalderon


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Apr 27 2009, 01:37 PM~13704760
> *Naw bro , THANK YOU bros for handling this .Much respect homies .And i hope you guys get alot of support from all.I see alot of supporters here on the LIL site.Im sure it will be a great turn out and best of all for the family to know how much we all felt there lost.Thank again and ill make sure to keep passing the word around to my homies out in the east bay .
> 
> Ecalderon
> ...


Your an Angel!! :angel: :angel:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 01:21 PM~13705247
> *Your an Angel!!  :angel:  :angel:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 27 2009, 02:30 PM~13705360
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


x4 :angel: and going for 16! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

BTTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 05:46 PM~13708078
> *BTTT
> *


X2


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 27 2009, 06:47 PM~13708106
> *X2
> *


x4 :biggrin:


----------



## Enchanted Creation (Apr 28, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 page 2



lets keep this at the top for a great cause


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 02:21 PM~13705247
> *Your an Angel!!  :angel:  :angel:
> *



Anything to help out .Thanks again 



The other day i was eating with my family at a restaurant and i happen to look to the left and next to our booth it was a family with 1 little girl and she looked just like sandra .But it was a wierd sad,happy feeling (if it makes sense) cause when i turn to look she turn to look as well and we caught eye contact like inches away from eachother .I mean this little girl look so much like sandra i almost had tears coming down on me .It something i woont ever forget .


Good bless her and family .


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Apr 28 2009, 07:04 AM~13713923
> *Anything to help out .Thanks again
> The other day i was eating with my family at a restaurant and i happen to look to the left and next to our booth it was a family with 1 little girl and she looked just like sandra .But it was a wierd sad,happy feeling (if it makes sense) cause when i turn to look she turn to look as well and we caught eye contact like inches away from eachother .I mean this little girl look so much like sandra i almost had tears coming down on me .It something i woont ever forget .
> Good bless her and family .
> *



wow thats crazy :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Apr 28 2009, 08:04 AM~13713923
> *Anything to help out .Thanks again
> The other day i was eating with my family at a restaurant and i happen to look to the left and next to our booth it was a family with 1 little girl and she looked just like sandra .But it was a wierd sad,happy feeling (if it makes sense) cause when i turn to look she turn to look as well and we caught eye contact like inches away from eachother .I mean this little girl look so much like sandra i almost had tears coming down on me .It something i woont ever forget .
> Good bless her and family .
> *


I think I would of lost it.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 17 2009, 02:28 PM~13607915
> *I just got off the phone with Wendy with the Dr. Phil Show they are doing a special on Sandra Cantu and will be here at my house tonite to do a interview about the car wash..... :0
> *



How this interview go ? did it air already ?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Apr 28 2009, 07:32 AM~13714218
> *How this interview go ? did it air already ?
> *



HAHAHA THEY NEVER SHOWED UP.... I GOT THE CLUB UP AT THE HOUSE LAST MINUTE AND THEY FAKED :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 28 2009, 09:04 AM~13714479
> *HAHAHA THEY NEVER SHOWED UP.... I GOT THE CLUB UP AT THE HOUSE LAST MINUTE AND THEY FAKED :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


ha ha o'well


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Apr 28 2009, 08:44 AM~13714925
> *ha ha o'well
> *



YA THERE IS ALREADY A LOT OF MEDIA COVERING THIS EVENT ANYWAY :biggrin:


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT for a good cause


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Apr 28 2009, 04:04 PM~13718963
> *TTT for a good cause
> *


TTT :angel:


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

TTT
hit up your friends and family let them know about the money trying to be raised maybe they would like to throw a lil something in. hey every litlle bit helps.
keep it at the top


----------



## Enchanted Creation (Apr 28, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Enchanted Creation (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Enchanted Creation_@Apr 28 2009, 07:05 PM~13720948
> *ttt
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Enchanted Creation_@Apr 28 2009, 09:08 PM~13723138
> *
> *


I went to bed, woke up and found this on page 2!!! Let's keep this TTT'd!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT..............


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 13 2009, 01:30 PM~13562692
> *HELLO THIS IS ROLANDO WITH ENCHANTED CREATION C.C..  MOST EVERYONE HERE ON LAYITLOW KNOWS THE TRAGIC LOSS THE CANTU FAMILY JUST HAD. FOR THOSE THAT DONT. A 8 YEAR OLD LITTLE GIRL SANDRA CANTU WAS KIDNAPPED AND MURDERED HERE IN TRACY. SO WE WOULD LIKE TO TRY AND HELP THE FAMILY OF THIS LITTLE GIRL SO WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH TO RAISE MONEY FOR HER FAMILY ON MAY 17TH 2009 HERE IN TRACY AT RAS CAR WASH FROM 10AM TO 3PM. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A DONATION AND CANT MAKE IT TO THE CAR WASH YOU CAN GIVE ME A  CALL.
> 
> ROLANDO DESOUZA 209-221-0659 OR E-MAIL ME AT [email protected]
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I JUST SPOKE WITH CARRIE HEAD OF THE TRACY CRIME STOPPERS. ALL THE DONATIONS WILL GO TO THE CHAVEZ FAMILY (THE MOTHER) OF LIL SANDRA. MR. CANTU WILL NOT RECEIVE A DIME AS HE WAS NOT IN LIL SANDRA'S LIFE TILL SHE WENT MISSING. AS OF DAY 2 OF HER MISSING MR. CANTU STARTED SELLING SHIRTS WITH HER NAME ON IT. HE IS ONLY OUT TO MAKE A QUICK BUCK OF HIS DAUGHTERS DEATH. THE DAY AFTER THEY FOUND LIL SANDRA HE CALLED THE TRACY PD DEMANDING HALF OF THE DONATIONS. 100% OF THE PROCEEDS WILL GO TO LIL SANDRA'S MOTHER</span>



AS A PROUD FATHER OF 4. SHIT LIKE THIS MAKES ME SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Enchanted Creation (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 29 2009, 09:44 AM~13728573
> *I JUST SPOKE WITH CARRIE HEAD OF THE TRACY CRIME STOPPERS. ALL THE DONATIONS WILL GO TO THE CHAVEZ FAMILY (THE MOTHER) OF LIL SANDRA. MR. CANTU WILL NOT RECEIVE A DIME AS HE WAS NOT IN LIL SANDRA'S LIFE TILL SHE WENT MISSING. AS OF DAY 2 OF HER MISSING MR. CANTU STARTED SELLING SHIRTS WITH HER NAME ON IT. HE IS ONLY OUT TO MAKE A QUICK BUCK OF HIS DAUGHTERS DEATH. THE DAY AFTER THEY FOUND LIL SANDRA HE CALLED THE TRACY PD DEMANDING HALF OF THE DONATIONS. 100% OF THE PROCEEDS WILL GO TO LIL SANDRA'S MOTHER</span>
> AS A PROUD FATHER OF 4. SHIT LIKE THIS MAKES ME SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Enchanted Creation_@Apr 29 2009, 10:34 AM~13729204
> *x2
> *


this ***** :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 29 2009, 09:44 AM~13728573
> *I JUST SPOKE WITH CARRIE HEAD OF THE TRACY CRIME STOPPERS. ALL THE DONATIONS WILL GO TO THE CHAVEZ FAMILY (THE MOTHER) OF LIL SANDRA. MR. CANTU WILL NOT RECEIVE A DIME AS HE WAS NOT IN LIL SANDRA'S LIFE TILL SHE WENT MISSING. AS OF DAY 2 OF HER MISSING MR. CANTU STARTED SELLING SHIRTS WITH HER NAME ON IT. HE IS ONLY OUT TO MAKE A QUICK BUCK OF HIS DAUGHTERS DEATH. THE DAY AFTER THEY FOUND LIL SANDRA HE CALLED THE TRACY PD DEMANDING HALF OF THE DONATIONS. 100% OF THE PROCEEDS WILL GO TO LIL SANDRA'S MOTHER</span>
> AS A PROUD FATHER OF 4. SHIT LIKE THIS MAKES ME SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


thats fucked up man i jus wanna beat his ass now :angry: :angry: :angry: 
well i hope we can meet with the mother in person and give this to her instead of anyone else. :uh:


----------



## Enchanted Creation (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@Apr 29 2009, 10:36 AM~13729231
> *this ***** :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Good morning Anish.


----------



## Enchanted Creation (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 29 2009, 09:21 AM~13728266
> *
> *


Hey Tom are you coming to our car wash?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

iam going to try who washinh the cars ???? the towncan needs a bath has not got one since we move down here


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 29 2009, 09:44 AM~13728573
> *I JUST SPOKE WITH CARRIE HEAD OF THE TRACY CRIME STOPPERS. ALL THE DONATIONS WILL GO TO THE CHAVEZ FAMILY (THE MOTHER) OF LIL SANDRA. MR. CANTU WILL NOT RECEIVE A DIME AS HE WAS NOT IN LIL SANDRA'S LIFE TILL SHE WENT MISSING. AS OF DAY 2 OF HER MISSING MR. CANTU STARTED SELLING SHIRTS WITH HER NAME ON IT. HE IS ONLY OUT TO MAKE A QUICK BUCK OF HIS DAUGHTERS DEATH. THE DAY AFTER THEY FOUND LIL SANDRA HE CALLED THE TRACY PD DEMANDING HALF OF THE DONATIONS. AS A PROUD FATHER OF 4. SHIT LIKE THIS MAKES ME SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *



Same here bro .Thats a dirty as mofo .Sad to hear that this man goes down that low to make a buck ........coward :angry:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 29 2009, 09:48 AM~13729374
> *iam going to try who washinh the cars ???? the towncan  needs a bath has not got one since we move down here
> *



THE MEMBERS :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh i dont know now thats not a pretty site 


lol j/k


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 29 2009, 02:30 PM~13732518
> *oh i dont know now  thats not a pretty site
> lol j/k
> *


HAHAHAH YOU GOT JOKES... MAYBE WE SHOULD PUT YOUR ASS TO WORK LOL......


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 13 2009, 04:58 PM~13564616
> *IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A DONATION AND CANT MAKE IT TO THE CAR WASH, YOU CAN MAKE CHECKS PAYABLE TO...
> TRACY CRIME STOPPERS
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 29 2009, 08:44 AM~13728573
> *I JUST SPOKE WITH CARRIE HEAD OF THE TRACY CRIME STOPPERS. ALL THE DONATIONS WILL GO TO THE CHAVEZ FAMILY (THE MOTHER) OF LIL SANDRA. MR. CANTU WILL NOT RECEIVE A DIME AS HE WAS NOT IN LIL SANDRA'S LIFE TILL SHE WENT MISSING. AS OF DAY 2 OF HER MISSING MR. CANTU STARTED SELLING SHIRTS WITH HER NAME ON IT. HE IS ONLY OUT TO MAKE A QUICK BUCK OF HIS DAUGHTERS DEATH. THE DAY AFTER THEY FOUND LIL SANDRA HE CALLED THE TRACY PD DEMANDING HALF OF THE DONATIONS. 100% OF THE PROCEEDS WILL GO TO LIL SANDRA'S MOTHER</span>
> AS A PROUD FATHER OF 4. SHIT LIKE THIS MAKES ME SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 29 2009, 05:23 PM~13733661
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: You got to be kidding!!!! This guy should be hung.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 29 2009, 04:26 PM~13733693
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  You got to be kidding!!!!  This guy should be hung.
> *


NOPE NO JOKE


----------



## DIP OR DIE (Apr 30, 2009)

Its good to see lowriders comin together for this!!! Ill support somehow!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

if i do it will be in a g string


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 29 2009, 05:49 PM~13734642
> *if i do it will be in a g string
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## sideshow60 (Apr 4, 2004)

:biggrin: ima come through rolo but i want a vacuum, armor all and one of those smelly trees


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 29 2009, 08:36 PM~13736467
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


you know you want to see


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

bump this


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

fo sho !
pm me so i can get your nuimber !


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 29 2009, 06:03 PM~13734073
> *NOPE NO JOKE
> *


That's just makes me sick! :angry:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Come on everyone! Everyone needs their car washed!! This is for a very good cause! What would you do if it was YOUR child??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@Apr 29 2009, 07:47 PM~13736637
> *:biggrin: ima come through rolo but i want a vacuum, armor all and one of those smelly trees
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 WELL THAN!!!! I GUESS YOU GONNA HAVE TO GET THE E.C. SPECIAL


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 29 2009, 08:11 PM~13737027
> *you know you want to see
> *



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIP OR DIE_@Apr 29 2009, 05:47 PM~13734608
> *Its good to see lowriders comin together for this!!! Ill support somehow!!
> *


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIP OR DIE_@Apr 29 2009, 06:47 PM~13734608
> *Its good to see lowriders comin together for this!!! Ill support somehow!!
> *


Its one of the great things about the lowrider life.All people of all race and backgrounds come together to support and show eachother love ,respect and best of all the passion that we all share.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Apr 30 2009, 08:29 AM~13741774
> *Its one of the great things about the lowrider life.All people of all race and backgrounds come together to support and show eachother love ,respect and best of all the passion that we all share.
> *


COULDN'T OF BEEN PUT BETTER


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

aint that the truth


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 30 2009, 09:42 AM~13741894
> *COULDN'T OF BEEN PUT BETTER
> *


No doubt!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

can i take my truck and 4 car trailer :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

THE SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW IS GOING TO BE JUNE 13 AT WEST VALLY MALL IN TRACY CA. NORTH PARKING LOT NEXT TO GOTCHALKS. SHOW IS FROM 10am TO 4pm, MOVE IN 6:30 TO 10:00am VENDORS WELCOME. ANY MORE INFO FEEL FREE TO PM MYSELF OR CADILLAC SLIM FOR MORE INFO.... FLIERS BEING POSTED SOON PRE-REG AVAILABLE


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Apr 30 2009, 03:59 PM~13746715
> *can i take my truck and 4 car trailer :biggrin:
> *



HELL YA BRO....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 30 2009, 07:59 PM~13748709
> *THE SANDRA CANTU MEMORIAL CAR SHOW IS GOING TO BE JUNE 13 AT WEST VALLY MALL IN TRACY CA. NORTH PARKING LOT NEXT TO GOTCHALKS. SHOW IS FROM 10am TO 4pm, MOVE IN 6:30 TO 10:00am VENDORS WELCOME. ANY MORE INFO FEEL FREE TO PM MYSELF OR CADILLAC SLIM FOR MORE INFO.... FLIERS BEING POSTED SOON PRE-REG AVAILABLE
> *



Cool!! TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 2 2009, 10:43 PM~13768689
> *TTT
> *


IT WAS NICE MEETING U 2DAY! " N THE RAIN" 
AN THANK'S 4 THE COVER FROM THE RAIN


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 2 2009, 10:09 PM~13768851
> *IT WAS NICE MEETING U 2DAY! " N THE RAIN"
> AN THANK'S 4 THE COVER FROM THE RAIN
> *



SAME HERE BRO.. I HOPE WE CAN KICK IT AGAIN SOON... YOU GONNA MAKE IT TO THE CAR WASH BRO???


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 3 2009, 06:00 AM~13769569
> *SAME HERE BRO.. I HOPE WE CAN KICK IT AGAIN SOON... YOU GONNA MAKE IT TO THE CAR WASH BRO???
> *


I THINK SO :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT .....


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

cOUPLE MORE WEEKS!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 4 2009, 09:59 AM~13778829
> *cOUPLE MORE WEEKS!!!
> *


Yup! It closes in fast too!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 4 2009, 12:42 PM~13780295
> *TTT
> *


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 4 2009, 12:42 PM~13780295
> *TTT
> *


ROLO IF U NEED ANY HELP WITH THE CAR WASH LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 4 2009, 07:44 PM~13785825
> *ROLO IF U NEED ANY HELP WITH THE CAR WASH LET ME KNOW  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LOOKING DOUG.... I WILL LET YOU KNOW. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 4 2009, 09:01 PM~13786962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COOL BRANDON.. BUT PLEASE STICK TO YOUR OWN TOPICS.. AS I AM GETTING ALOT OF CALLS FROM PEOPLE THAT ARE GETTING CONFUSED. THIS TOPIC IS FOR THE CAR WASH NOT THE SHOW.. BOTH ARE GREAT EVENTS...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 4 2009, 10:09 PM~13787033
> *COOL BRANDON.. BUT PLEASE STICK TO YOUR OWN TOPICS.. AS I AM GETTING ALOT OF CALLS FROM PEOPLE THAT ARE GETTING CONFUSED. THIS TOPIC IS FOR THE CAR WASH NOT THE SHOW.. BOTH ARE GREAT EVENTS...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 5 2009, 01:48 PM~13793352
> *TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 5 2009, 02:29 PM~13794380
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 5 2009, 05:05 PM~13795346
> *:biggrin:
> *


JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH THE OWNER OF ARC AUDIO AND HE'S GOING 2 GIVE US SOME PRODUCT 2 RAFFLE OFF :biggrin: I WILL KNOW WHAT IT IS TOMORROW :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Enchanted Creation (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 5 2009, 08:55 PM~13798079
> *JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH THE OWNER OF ARC AUDIO AND HE'S GOING 2 GIVE US SOME PRODUCT 2 RAFFLE OFF  :biggrin: I WILL KNOW WHAT IT IS TOMORROW  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank You Bro.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 5 2009, 07:55 PM~13798079
> *JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH THE OWNER OF ARC AUDIO AND HE'S GOING 2 GIVE US SOME PRODUCT 2 RAFFLE OFF  :biggrin: I WILL KNOW WHAT IT IS TOMORROW  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT DOUG.... :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

1 MO AGAIN... TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 6 2009, 06:58 AM~13800918
> *1 MO AGAIN... TTT
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin: LESS THAN 2 WEEKS AWAY


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 6 2009, 09:45 AM~13802552
> *:biggrin: LESS THAN 2 WEEKS AWAY
> *


Man it's closing in!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 08:58 AM~13802706
> *Man it's closing in!
> *


YA IT IS.... WILL WE SEE YOU THERE?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT

I have a photo/commercial shoot going on. But I am sending a couple cars out there to be washed in support for the Cantu family. So yes and no. Sorry, but I had commited to this a while back before the car wash came up. but I'll be sending in support!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 12:08 PM~13805040
> *TTT
> 
> I have a photo/commercial shoot going on.  But I am sending a couple cars out there to be washed in support for the Cantu family.  So yes and no.  Sorry, but I had commited to this a while back before the car wash came up.  but I'll be sending in support!
> *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 6 2009, 05:06 PM~13807935
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 6 2009, 07:45 PM~13809128
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 6 2009, 04:53 PM~13807164
> *
> *


But I'll send my army out there! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 08:13 PM~13810357
> *But I'll send my army out there! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 7 2009, 07:49 AM~13814161
> *TTT
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 7 2009, 10:30 AM~13815725
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 7 2009, 11:32 AM~13815764
> *:biggrin:
> *


What?? Are you challenging me to page 22??? :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 7 2009, 10:51 AM~13815947
> *What??  Are you challenging me to page 22???  :biggrin:
> *



its on :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 7 2009, 02:56 PM~13817886
> *its on :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: start your engines! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 7 2009, 02:56 PM~13817886
> *its on :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

hello!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

page 21 :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 14 2009, 02:33 PM~13574897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

here's the 4 set's of speakers arc audio gave 2 raffle :biggrin:
Rolo i have the raffle ticket's


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 7 2009, 06:17 PM~13820337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
i got page 22 hehehehehehe :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 7 2009, 07:18 PM~13820346
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> i got page 22 hehehehehehe :biggrin:
> *


"DAM" RACE TO 23 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 7 2009, 07:18 PM~13820346
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> i got page 22 hehehehehehe :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: I'll get you at 23!! :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 7 2009, 08:54 PM~13821425
> *:scrutinize:  I'll get you at 23!! :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LUCK


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN+May 7 2009, 07:54 PM~13821425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hahaha what he said


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 7 2009, 10:16 PM~13822612
> *hahaha what he said
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 7 2009, 09:17 PM~13821787
> *GOOD LUCK
> *


Thanks! :biggrin: 
TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Aren't you guys lucky! This fire thing is crazy!! I'm North now so I'm okay, but a lot of our lowrider clubs in Santa Barbara I'm worried about!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2009, 06:23 AM~13824776
> *Aren't you guys lucky!  This fire thing is crazy!!  I'm North now so I'm okay, but a lot of our lowrider clubs in Santa Barbara I'm worried about!
> *



YA THAT SHIT IS CRAZY.. I HOPE THEY GET IT UNDER CONTROL FAST....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

OH BOY THIS IS CLOSING IN FAST...... 1 WEEK AND 2 DAYS LEFT :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

bump this to the top


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 8 2009, 09:16 AM~13826390
> *bump this to the top
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*I WOULD LIKE TO THANK JOE AND GOODFELLAS FOR THE SOAP AND KIRAN FROM OUR CLUB FOR THE BUCKETS, WASH MITTS AND SHAMMYS AND RAS CAR WASH FOR ALLOWING US TO USE THEIR FACILITY.


A SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL THAT HAVE SENT OR PAYPAL THEIR DONATIONS AND TO EVERYONE THAT IS HELPING US KEEP THIS TOPIC AT THE TOP..



TTT AGAIN FOR A GREAT CAUSE....*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE IM GONNA HIT 23 FIRST :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 8 2009, 10:30 AM~13826557
> *LOOKS LIKE IM GONNA HIT 23 FIRST :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I won! I won! I won! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

T T T


----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt you know da flats will be there


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN+May 8 2009, 09:40 AM~13826659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 8 2009, 10:11 AM~13826959
> *T T T
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 8 2009, 12:16 PM~13827586
> *I WILL GET YOU ON PAGE 24 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Catch me if you can!! :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2009, 11:18 AM~13827606
> *Catch me if you can!! :roflmao:
> *



IM HERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 8 2009, 12:20 PM~13827627
> *IM HERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nope your still on the this page! :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 8 2009, 01:48 PM~13828478
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2009, 07:23 AM~13824776
> *Aren't you guys lucky!  This fire thing is crazy!!  I'm North now so I'm okay, but a lot of our lowrider clubs in Santa Barbara I'm worried about!
> *


WERE LUCKY FROM THE FIRES BUT NOT THE EARTH QUAKES


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 8 2009, 06:13 PM~13830949
> *WERE LUCKY FROM THE FIRES BUT NOT THE EARTH QUAKES
> *


I read about that this morning! What else is gonna happen? Lompoc Damn breaking?? Geeze! Knock on wood! Were you effected by the earthquakes??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLEEZY8+May 8 2009, 05:14 PM~13830961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats up fellas :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:0 24 baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 8 2009, 10:42 PM~13833334
> *:0  24 baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 8 2009, 10:42 PM~13833334
> *:0  24 baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


crapola! :0 That's what I get for playing with the kids and my two year old gave me a black eye! :roflmao: He's a grappler! I think the next UFC champion! :roflmao: Getting ready to take on Chuck Ledell! :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 06:09 AM~13834876
> *crapola! :0  That's what I get for playing with the kids and my two year old gave me a black eye!  :roflmao:  He's a grappler!  I think the next UFC champion!  :roflmao: Getting ready to take on Chuck Ledell!  :roflmao:
> *


ok ok ok working on 25


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 05:09 AM~13834876
> *crapola! :0  That's what I get for playing with the kids and my two year old gave me a black eye!  :roflmao:  He's a grappler!  I think the next UFC champion!  :roflmao: Getting ready to take on Chuck Ledell!  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 06:37 AM~13835209
> *ok ok ok working on 25
> *


good luck!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 8 2009, 10:26 PM~13833721
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  so are we going to see heavy hitter or sleezy 8 at the car wash???? :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 7 2009, 06:17 PM~13820337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool thanks Doug.... if not I got tickets as well :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 08:35 AM~13835510
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You and my husband both are laughing!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 08:35 AM~13835513
> *good luck!!!!!
> *


Working on 25


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 07:39 AM~13835539
> *You and my husband both are laughing!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:02 AM~13835685
> *:biggrin:
> *


I just hope my eye clears up by then, or I'm getting a facial before going to any show and fundraiser events! geeze!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

1 week and a day left :0 and the count down begins...........


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:03 AM~13835698
> *1 week and a day left :0 and the count down begins...........
> *


 hno: hno: My car is filthy! AGH~ discusting!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 08:05 AM~13835705
> *hno:  hno: My car is filthy!  AGH~ discusting!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: newstyle_64



:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:06 AM~13835708
> *:biggrin:
> *


I'm holding out on getting it washed! Sending someone up with it. But need directions! Where do I send them too??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 08:07 AM~13835721
> *I'm holding out on getting it washed!  Sending someone up with it.  But need directions!  Where do I send them too??
> *


the address is on the flyer...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:08 AM~13835725
> *the address is on the flyer...
> *


Okay, just trying to think of things to say for 25! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

25 baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: see you at 26


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 08:09 AM~13835732
> *Okay, just trying to think of things to say for 25! :biggrin:
> *


too late :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 08:36 AM~13835520
> * so are we going to see heavy hitter or sleezy 8 at the car wash???? :0
> *


4 SURE THE CAR WASH IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN A TROPHY


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:10 AM~13835740
> *too late :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You suck! :roflmao: heading for 26 then! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 08:10 AM~13835744
> *4 SURE THE CAR WASH IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN A  TROPHY
> *


witch car are we going to see? or will we see both :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 08:11 AM~13835748
> *You suck!  :roflmao: heading for 26 then!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 09:10 AM~13835744
> *4 SURE THE CAR WASH IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN A  TROPHY
> *


Especially when it's for a good cause!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 09:12 AM~13835757
> *Especially when it's for a good cause!
> *


THAT'S 4 SURE :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 09:13 AM~13835766
> *THAT'S 4 SURE :biggrin:
> *


Your picture....is that a mural on your car??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 08:12 AM~13835757
> *Especially when it's for a good cause!
> *



that is so true.... this is a 1 time event, cars shows happen every year...... a few people that said the were coming out to the car wash to support have called me when we realized it is the same day as the fresno lg show and said they were not going to make it because they have decided to go to the lg show.....


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 09:14 AM~13835772
> *Your picture....is that a mural on your car??
> *


YA HERE'S THE REAST OF IT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 08:14 AM~13835772
> *Your picture....is that a mural on your car??
> *


here is a pic of his famous heavy hitter 64 drop :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 09:16 AM~13835789
> *YA HERE'S THE REAST OF IT
> 
> 
> ...


OK I MIST THE PART WITH THE GIRL ON TOP


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:15 AM~13835780
> *that is so true.... this is a 1 time event, cars shows happen every year...... a few people that said the were coming out to the car wash to support have called me when we realized it is the same day as the fresno lg show and said they were not going to make it because they have decided to go to the lg show.....
> *



HMMMMM! How far is it from the Fresno show?? If you had the wash early enough, couldn't they get their car wash and then go??


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:17 AM~13835794
> *here is a pic of his famous heavy hitter 64 drop :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


CUT ITOUT IM BLUSHING


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 08:17 AM~13835802
> *HMMMMM!  How far is it from the Fresno show??  If you had the wash early enough, couldn't they get their car wash and then go??
> *


its about an hours and a half or so... the wash doesnt start till 10!!!!!!!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

WHO'S GOING 2 GET 25


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 09:17 AM~13835802
> *HMMMMM!  How far is it from the Fresno show??  If you had the wash early enough, couldn't they get their car wash and then go??
> *


NOT ENUFF TIME :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:17 AM~13835794
> *here is a pic of his famous heavy hitter 64 drop :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


That's an incredible job~~! Nice! Well, too bad it wasn't a guy on the pic, but for a guy a guess the girl part is okay!  I'm not into chicks, being one myself, just my man! :biggrin: I really wish you'd bring this car to my show so I can take pictures of it and film it! It's nice!! Streetlow probably would be taking pics of it too~ How much did it cost you to do this???


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HERE'S THE PIC OF THE SPEAKERS :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 08:18 AM~13835805
> *CUT ITOUT IM BLUSHING
> *


I'm tellin you bro i haven't seen Heavy since that Gods Creation show in San Jo back in the early 2000's I was like 20 or 21..... I wanted the car so bad lol..........







AND I GOT 26 BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 09:21 AM~13835828
> *That's an incredible job~~!  Nice!  Well, too bad it wasn't a guy on the pic, but for a guy a guess the girl part is okay!    I'm not into chicks, being one myself, just my man!  :biggrin:   I really wish you'd bring this car to my show so I can take pictures of it and film it!  It's nice!!  Streetlow probably would be taking pics of it too~  How much did it cost you to do this???
> *











HERES SOME GUY'S N THE BACK THE THE GOOD LOOKING 1 ON THE RIGHT IS ME :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 09:21 AM~13835830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I want to do for my husband's birthday. Put a new system in his car! 
The old one was stolen, then I got hit while I was driving it. He took it very well! :uh: 
--------------------------
I'll get you at 27!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 08:24 AM~13835858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:22 AM~13835836
> *I'm tellin you bro i haven't seen Heavy since that Gods Creation show in San Jo back in the early 2000's I was like 20 or 21..... I wanted the car so bad lol..........
> AND I GOT 26 BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT CLOSE BUT NOT CLOSE ENUFF :banghead:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 08:26 AM~13835872
> *That's what I want to do for my husband's birthday.  Put a new system in his car!
> The old one was stolen, then I got hit while I was driving it.  He took it very well! :uh:
> --------------------------
> ...


We'll see!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 09:24 AM~13835858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 08:26 AM~13835876
> *I GOT CLOSE BUT NOT CLOSE ENUFF  :banghead:
> *



Do you know of any project rags for sale or trade???


maybe I should just chop the duece :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 09:27 AM~13835878
> *:roflmao:
> *


ALL THE GRAY N MY HAIR WAS A JOKE BY THE PAINTER :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:27 AM~13835877
> *We'll see!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


We're getting close!! Which one of us three is going to get it! Who gets it gets a beer, or me a DR Pepper and a Hershey bar! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:28 AM~13835887
> *Do you know of any project rags for sale or trade???
> maybe I should just chop the duece :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


This looks just like my dad's car, only a different color. His was black.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Maybe I should just do a conversion on my 63 ss project????


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 08:29 AM~13835889
> *ALL THE GRAY N MY HAIR WAS A JOKE BY THE PAINTER  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 09:29 AM~13835889
> *ALL THE GRAY N MY HAIR WAS A JOKE BY THE PAINTER  :biggrin:
> *


LOL! Classic!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 08:32 AM~13835915
> *LOL!  Classic!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:28 AM~13835887
> *Do you know of any project rags for sale or trade???
> maybe I should just chop the duece :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


A 1950 CHEVY CONV. :biggrin: WE CALL IT THE TITANIC, BECUSE IT'S ALL RUSTED AND IT NEED'S A LOT OF WORK :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

damn we are flying through the pages.....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 08:32 AM~13835920
> *A 1950 CHEVY CONV.  :biggrin: WE CALL IT THE TITANIC, BECUSE IT'S ALL RUSTED  AND IT NEED'S A LOT OF WORK  :0
> *


hahahaah I want a drop Imp...... :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 09:29 AM~13835895
> *We're getting close!!  Which one of us three is going to get it!  Who gets it gets a beer, or me a DR Pepper and a Hershey bar! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:31 AM~13835905
> *Maybe I should just do a conversion on my 63 ss project????
> 
> 
> ...


This has potential!! I can see what can be done!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:34 AM~13835933
> *hahahaah I want a drop Imp...... :biggrin:
> *


PUT A STICKER ON IT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 08:35 AM~13835944
> *This has potential!!  I can see what can be done!
> *


its ok i will get you at 28!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

I WAS SO CLOSE :tears: AGAIN


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:35 AM~13835950
> *its ok i will get you at 28!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: uhuh uhuh uhuh~! Where's my DR Pepper and Hershey Bar??
uhun, that's right I did it!! :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

I HAVE 2 RETHINK MY GAME PLAN


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 09:36 AM~13835963
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin: uhuh uhuh uhuh~! Where's my DR Pepper and Hershey Bar??
> uhun, that's right I did it!!  :biggrin:
> *


I DRANK THE DR PEPPER AN ROLO ATE THE HERSHEY BAR :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 09:39 AM~13835983
> *I DRANK THE DR PEPPER AN ROLO ATE THE HERSHEY BAR  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Ey! That's my Hershey Bar and Dr Pepper!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 08:35 AM~13835944
> *This has potential!!  I can see what can be done!
> *



Ya I have tons of nos accessories for this car.. 

cruise control
autronic eye
flasher
vacuum truck release 
grill guard
rear bumper guards
am/fm radio
tach (car is a factory 4 speed car)

the car also has power steering, power breaks and factory tinted glass all I need now is power seat, power windows, tilt and rear window defroster.. Im sure there is more I just can't think lol.....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 08:39 AM~13835983
> *I DRANK THE DR PEPPER AN ROLO ATE THE HERSHEY BAR  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 09:40 AM~13835990
> *:roflmao:  Ey!  That's my Hershey Bar and Dr Pepper!
> *


WILL GET U SOME MORE


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 08:40 AM~13835990
> *:roflmao:  Ey!  That's my Hershey Bar and Dr Pepper!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

rollin in the rain.......... true rider rite here :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:43 AM~13836012
> *rollin in the rain.......... true rider rite here :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S THE WIFE'S CAR ,BUT SHE DON'T LIKE 2 DRIVE IT CAUSE IT DON'T HAVE AIR


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 08:46 AM~13836025
> *THAT'S THE WIFE'S CAR ,BUT SHE DON'T LIKE 2 DRIVE IT CAUSE IT DON'T HAVE AIR
> *


uhhhhhhhh she could drop the top :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

I HAD 2 KICK DOUG OFF THE CUMP SO I COULD GET 2 PAGE 26 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLEEZY8_@May 9 2009, 08:48 AM~13836045
> *I HAD 2 KICK DOUG OFF THE CUMP SO I COULD GET 2 PAGE 26  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: dont you mean page 28


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

HERE'S PIC OF MY GRAND SON :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLEEZY8_@May 9 2009, 08:49 AM~13836055
> *HERE'S PIC OF MY GRAND SON  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


awwwww good looking boy :thumbsup:


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLEEZY8_@May 9 2009, 09:48 AM~13836045
> *I HAD 2 KICK DOUG OFF THE CUMP SO I COULD GET 2 PAGE 26  :biggrin:
> *


OK A'M ONLY OFF 2 PAGES :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLEEZY8_@May 9 2009, 08:51 AM~13836066
> *OK A'M ONLY OFF 2 PAGES  :biggrin:
> *


oh boy!!!!!! you won page 28 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

SOFTIN WOMEN RULE :angel:
I HAVE 2 GET OFF THE COMP AN MAKE SOME BREAKFAST 4 DOUG ,DO THE DISH'S VACUM THE CARET WASH THE CAR, MOW THE LAWN AN ANYTHING ELSES HE WANT;S ME 2 :worship:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLEEZY8_@May 9 2009, 09:49 AM~13836055
> *HERE'S PIC OF MY GRAND SON  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


He's adorable!!!


----------



## Enchanted Creation (Apr 28, 2009)

I will get page 29 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Doug you need to get back on line the ladies are taking over :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Enchanted Creation (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:54 AM~13836091
> *Doug you need to get back on line the ladies are taking over :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I got you back


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Enchanted Creation_@May 9 2009, 08:55 AM~13836098
> *I got you back
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:52 AM~13836072
> *oh boy!!!!!! you won page 28 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


See what I get when I have to step off the computer??? I had my two year old literally climbing on my head when he saw pictures!! If you could only see what I look like right now. A black eye and my 2 year old sitting on my head and I'm on the computer typing! I think this would go good with America's funniest home videos. 

Yes I have a monkey for a son! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 08:56 AM~13836105
> *See what I get when I have to step off the computer???  I had my two year old literally climbing on my head when he saw pictures!!  If you could only see what I look like right now.  A black eye and my 2 year old sitting on my head and I'm on the computer typing!  I think this would go good with America's funniest home videos.
> 
> Yes I have a monkey for a son! :biggrin:
> *



post a pic or it didnt happen lol......... :biggrin:


----------



## Enchanted Creation (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:57 AM~13836119
> *post a pic or it didnt happen lol......... :biggrin:
> *


x100


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:57 AM~13836119
> *post a pic or it didnt happen lol......... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Now how am I supposed to take a picture when I'm barely able to type. I keep getting fingers in my eye balls here as he laughs! The left one hurts (that's the black eye!) He's dangerouse. He's using his leg as a close bar!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 08:58 AM~13836131
> *:roflmao: Now how am I supposed to take a picture when I'm barely able to type.  I keep getting fingers in my eye balls here as he laughs!  The left one hurts (that's the black eye!)  He's dangerouse.  He's using his leg as a close bar!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLEEZY8_@May 9 2009, 09:53 AM~13836084
> *SOFTIN WOMEN RULE  :angel:
> I HAVE 2 GET OFF THE COMP AN MAKE SOME BREAKFAST 4 DOUG ,DO THE DISH'S VACUM THE CARET WASH THE CAR, MOW THE LAWN AN ANYTHING ELSES HE WANT;S ME 2 :worship:
> *


 :roflmao: sounds like my life! :roflmao: I was making breakfast while on the computer with my son sitting on my head! :roflmao: Oh the things we women have to endure for our men~ :roflmao:


----------



## Enchanted Creation (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Enchanted Creation (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

welcome back Doug :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:54 AM~13836091
> *Doug you need to get back on line the ladies are taking over :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I'M BACK


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 10:02 AM~13836156
> *welcome back Doug :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: I'm in this war alone now~ Okay I'm sitting in my bunker here ready to fire~ :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 10:01 AM~13836147
> *:roflmao: sounds like my life!  :roflmao: I was making breakfast while on the computer with my son sitting on my head!  :roflmao:  Oh the things we women have to endure for our men~  :roflmao:
> *


SOUND'S LIKE U GOT A GOOD MAN HE LET'S U DO ALL THAT BY URSELF :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Here is a pic of my oldest boy when he was 2 :biggrin: 










Here he is again with his bike almost a year old


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 10:04 AM~13836182
> *Here is a pic of my oldest boy when he was 2 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKING KID, HE MUST LOOK LIKE HIS MOM


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 09:04 AM~13836179
> *SOUND'S LIKE U GOT A GOOD MAN HE LET'S U DO ALL THAT BY URSELF  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you got page 29 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 10:04 AM~13836179
> *SOUND'S LIKE U GOT A GOOD MAN HE LET'S U DO ALL THAT BY URSELF  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Understand our 5 and 7 year old boys have him tied in the chair! While my 11 year old sits and laughs! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 09:06 AM~13836192
> *GOOD LOOKING KID, HE MUST LOOK LIKE HIS MOM
> *


hahahaah actually he is an exact replica of me... my youngest boy looks like his momma :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 10:06 AM~13836195
> *you got page 29 :biggrin:
> *


"WOW" I FINLY WON LET HAVE A PARTY :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 09:08 AM~13836211
> *"WOW" I FINLY WON LET HAVE A PARTY  :biggrin:
> *


I got the corona's and the patron :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 10:04 AM~13836182
> *Here is a pic of my oldest boy when he was 2 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


He really does look innocent!! Keep him that way!  so adorable~


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 09:08 AM~13836214
> *He really does look innocent!!  Keep him that way!  so adorable~
> *


looks are deceiving lol........... he can be a holly terror he's going to be 5 in september
my youngest boy just turned 3 and my daughters are getting to that age that scares me.. 11 and 9 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 10:08 AM~13836211
> *"WOW" I FINLY WON LET HAVE A PARTY  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I'll bring the Tri-Tip!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HERE'S A PIC OF MY GRAND DAUGTHER


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 09:11 AM~13836234
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I'll bring the Tri-Tip!
> *


damn now im hungry!!!!!!! you cant talk about food when there is a fat guy around.......


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 09:11 AM~13836239
> *
> 
> 
> ...



she's going to be a heart breaker......


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 10:08 AM~13836213
> *I got the corona's and the patron :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BRING THEM ON OVER WE WILL BE BBQ AT 2


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 10:11 AM~13836239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She's beautiful! Such blue eyes!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 09:11 AM~13836239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who is the old man???????? :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 10:12 AM~13836253
> *she's going to be a heart breaker......
> *


HER GRANDPA :biggrin: NOT BAD IF DO SAY SO MY SELF :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 10:10 AM~13836231
> *looks are deceiving lol........... he can be a holly terror he's going to be 5 in september
> my youngest boy just turned 3 and my daughters are getting to that age that scares me.. 11 and 9 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


They're all still :angel: You'd miss the roudiness if it wasn't there. It would be tooooooo quiet!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 10:14 AM~13836264
> *who is the old man???????? :biggrin:
> *


IT'S ME AND THE CAMERA WAS OUT OF FOCUS! IT WAS A CHEAP CAMERA :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:12 AM~13836253
> *she's going to be a heart breaker......
> *


I wish I could..... I take care of my grandma and she just came home from the hospital yesterday.. She is now on community hospice and they are delivering her equipment today... She has about 6 months left so we are trying to keep her as comfortable as we can through this....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 10:17 AM~13836282
> *IT'S ME AND THE CAMERA WAS OUT OF FOCUS! IT WAS A CHEAP CAMERA  :roflmao:
> *


you won again!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 09:17 AM~13836282
> *IT'S ME AND THE CAMERA WAS OUT OF FOCUS! IT WAS A CHEAP CAMERA  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn Doug your on a roll you got page 30 also...... I will get 31 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 09:15 AM~13836273
> *They're all still  :angel: You'd miss the roudiness if it wasn't there.  It would be tooooooo quiet!
> *


you got that rite :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 09:15 AM~13836272
> *HER GRANDPA  :biggrin:  NOT BAD IF DO SAY SO MY SELF  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 10:17 AM~13836285
> *I wish I could..... I take care of my grandma and she just came home from the hospital yesterday.. She is now on community hospice and they are delivering her equipment today... She has about 6 months left so we are trying to keep her as comfortable as we can through this....
> *


Sorry to hear that Rolo~ I know that's hard. Last September they sent my Grandpa home with cancer. They said any day, not no 6 months. He made it four hours! I was there. I know how this feels. I pray for your family. Hope everything goes okay.

I have to step out for a few minutes. Need to put the laundry away. :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 10:19 AM~13836289
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: damn Doug your on a roll you got page 29 also...... I will get 30 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U CAN GET 30 CAUSE I HAVE 2 GO MOW THE LAWN,


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 09:20 AM~13836303
> *Sorry to hear that Rolo~  I know that's hard.  Last September they sent my Grandpa home with cancer.  They said any day, not no 6 months.  He made it four hours!  I was there.  I know how this feels.  I pray for your family.  Hope everything goes okay.
> 
> I have to step out for a few minutes.  Need to put the laundry away.  :biggrin:
> *



thank you... talk to you soon


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 09:21 AM~13836307
> *U CAN GET 30 CAUSE I HAVE 2 GO MOW THE LAWN,
> *


ya im out for a little myself i have to work on the duece


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 10:22 AM~13836313
> *ya im out for a little myself i have to work on the duece
> *


I'm back and you're all out, so guess I have a shot at 30!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 10:08 AM~13836213
> *I got the corona's and the patron :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 10:03 AM~13836164
> *:uh:  :uh: I'm in this war alone now~  Okay I'm sitting in my bunker here ready to fire~  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLEEZY8_@May 9 2009, 11:31 AM~13836778
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Earlier we were flying through the pages, then when I was the only one here, the page flying went to the speed of the turtle! Then I kept getting flood control on here! :roflmao: everytime I would try and post something!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLEEZY8_@May 9 2009, 09:53 AM~13836084
> *SOFTIN WOMEN RULE  :angel:
> I HAVE 2 GET OFF THE COMP AN MAKE SOME BREAKFAST 4 DOUG ,DO THE DISH'S VACUM THE CARET WASH THE CAR, MOW THE LAWN AN ANYTHING ELSES HE WANT;S ME 2 :worship:
> *


Yes we do!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 10:21 AM~13836307
> *U CAN GET 30 CAUSE I HAVE 2 GO MOW THE LAWN,
> *


AND WASH THE CAR,FEED THE DOGS AND PICK UP THE DOG ........ :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLEEZY8_@May 9 2009, 11:39 AM~13836847
> *AND WASH THE CAR,FEED THE DOGS  AND PICK UP THE DOG ........ :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: is that with the hand on the hip, tapping the foot and shaking the finger??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 10:42 AM~13836866
> *:roflmao:  is that with the hand on the hip, tapping the foot and shaking the finger??
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


and I got page 31 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 11:49 AM~13836900
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> and I got page 31 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


So you snuck up and pass me huh?? I owe you a beer I guess!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 10:50 AM~13836914
> *So you snuck up and pass me huh??  I owe you a beer I guess!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 11:51 AM~13836921
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Okay what kind?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

whats up rolo!!

im gonna be home working on the wifes car today... if i get it going maybe we will bring it to the car wash :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 9 2009, 10:58 AM~13836952
> *whats up rolo!!
> 
> im gonna be home working on the wifes car today... if i get it going maybe we will bring it to the car wash :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

back to the top!!!!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 01:19 PM~13837430
> *back to the top!!!!!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: CROWDS91


:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 01:53 PM~13837642
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: CROWDS91
> 
> ...


   Oh well do I have another DR Pepper and Hershey Bar coming??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 01:43 PM~13837875
> *   Oh well do I have another DR Pepper and Hershey Bar coming??
> *


not yet :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 02:43 PM~13837877
> *not yet :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I think there's a few more posts before I get one??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ya i think so :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 9 2009, 02:49 PM~13837916
> *:biggrin:
> *


hmmmm need that Dr Pepper


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 9 2009, 01:49 PM~13837916
> *:biggrin:
> *


oh boy!!!! the E.C. President in da mother fuckin house :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 01:54 PM~13837940
> *hmmmm need that Dr Pepper
> *


Idk about Dr.Pepper but Im about to throw a few Cherry Cokes in the freezer :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 02:55 PM~13837947
> *oh boy!!!! the E.C. President in da mother fuckin house :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :around: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 01:57 PM~13837961
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :around:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 02:58 PM~13837964
> *:biggrin:
> *


Can I stand up now???


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 01:59 PM~13837967
> *Can I stand up now???
> *


no but I can :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

damn Im good I didnt even have to edit my post :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 03:00 PM~13837975
> *damn Im good I didnt even have to edit my post :0
> *



YOU SUCK!! How many beers does that make??? See what happens I went chasing my little one with the rake who was about to ax my oldest! AGH~!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 02:01 PM~13837980
> *YOU SUCK!!  How many beers does that make???  See what happens I went chasing my little one with the rake who was about to ax my oldest! AGH~!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 03:02 PM~13837982
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


How many beers do I owe you?? Minus the two that I won!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 02:04 PM~13837999
> *How many beers do I owe you?? Minus the two that I won!
> *


I think 3 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 03:02 PM~13837982
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


man rolo i dont know how you stay so positive with all the things your family is going through, but your doing a good thing :thumbsup: 

the wifes cadi's overheating problem is fixed :biggrin: now i just need to work on the hydros... :happysad:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 03:05 PM~13838002
> *I think 3 :biggrin:
> *


Not bad, not bad! Carona, New Castle, guiness, coors, coors light what??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 9 2009, 02:07 PM~13838013
> *man rolo i dont know how you stay so positive with all the things your family is going through, but your doing a good thing :thumbsup:
> 
> the wifes cadi's overheating problem is fixed :biggrin:  now i just need to work on the hydros... :happysad:
> *



There is always light at the end of the tunnel... All we can do in life is stay positive  

So does that mean we will see Cadi Queen at the wash???? :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 02:07 PM~13838017
> *Not bad, not bad! Carona, New Castle, guiness, coors, coors light what??
> *


Corona with a little bit of lime...... :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 04:51 PM~13838475
> *Corona with a little bit of lime...... :biggrin:
> *


In a glass or bottle??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 06:01 PM~13839181
> *In a glass or bottle??
> *



bottle


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 07:54 PM~13839554
> *bottle
> *


with a lime wedge?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 06:57 PM~13839574
> *with a lime wedge?
> *


yup yup :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and salt on the rim.....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 07:59 PM~13839589
> *yup yup :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: and salt on the rim.....
> *


Okay you got it! When I see you, I'll deliver.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:15 AM~13835780
> *that is so true.... this is a 1 time event, cars shows happen every year...... a few people that said the were coming out to the car wash to support have called me when we realized it is the same day as the fresno lg show and said they were not going to make it because they have decided to go to the lg show.....
> *


THAT SUCKS...ILL BE OUT THERE...


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:15 AM~13835780
> *that is so true.... this is a 1 time event, cars shows happen every year...... a few people that said the were coming out to the car wash to support have called me when we realized it is the same day as the fresno lg show and said they were not going to make it because they have decided to go to the lg show.....
> *


CAR SHOW'S COME AN GO ! AND I'M A MAN OF MY WORD  IF I SAY I'M GOING 2 DO SOMETHING ,I'M GOING 2 DO IT .IT WOULD HAVE 2 B SOMETHING A LOT MORE IMPORTANT THAN A CAR SHOW 2 KEEP ME AWAY


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66+May 9 2009, 07:09 PM~13839650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT FELLAS......


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 10:47 PM~13840808
> *THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT FELLAS......
> *


ANYTIME...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 9 2009, 09:00 PM~13840039
> *CAR SHOW'S COME AN GO ! AND I'M A MAN OF MY WORD   IF I SAY I'M GOING 2 DO SOMETHING ,I'M GOING 2 DO IT .IT WOULD HAVE 2 B SOMETHING A LOT MORE IMPORTANT THAN A CAR SHOW 2 KEEP ME AWAY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:15 AM~13835780
> *that is so true.... this is a 1 time event, cars shows happen every year...... a few people that said the were coming out to the car wash to support have called me when we realized it is the same day as the fresno lg show and said they were not going to make it because they have decided to go to the lg show.....
> *


SUPP ROLO IM ONE OF THE ONES THAT SAID WAS GOING TO MAKE IT AND IM NOT CAUSE OF THE FRESNO SHOW,MY CLUB FROM LA IS COMING TO SUPPORT NORTH CALI SHOWS SO FEEL I NEED TO BE THERE ,BUT I WILL MAN UP AND SAY IM SORRY,TRINO AKA CHERRY 64


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

You guys got one week left!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 10 2009, 06:23 AM~13841938
> *You guys got one week left!
> *


HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY SOFTIN :wave:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 9 2009, 11:06 PM~13841293
> *SUPP ROLO IM ONE OF THE ONES THAT SAID WAS GOING TO MAKE IT AND IM NOT CAUSE OF THE FRESNO SHOW,MY CLUB FROM LA IS COMING TO SUPPORT NORTH CALI SHOWS SO FEEL I NEED TO BE THERE ,BUT I WILL MAN UP AND SAY IM SORRY,TRINO AKA CHERRY 64
> *


ITS ALL GOOD TRINO WE FOLKS BRO... MY COMMENT WASNT TO CREATE DRAMA. ITS ALL GOOD.. HOLLA AT ME LATER


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 10 2009, 09:14 AM~13843132
> *HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY SOFTIN  :wave:
> *


X2


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 10 2009, 10:14 AM~13843132
> *HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY SOFTIN  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Thank you!! I really needed that! :biggrin: 

:wave: Thank you too Rolo~


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE THERE'S GONNA BE A GOOD TURNOUT FOR THE CARWASH!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 9 2009, 09:15 AM~13835780
> *that is so true.... this is a 1 time event, cars shows happen every year...... a few people that said the were coming out to the car wash to support have called me when we realized it is the same day as the fresno lg show and said they were not going to make it because they have decided to go to the lg show.....
> *


IT DOESN'T MATTER IF THEY GO TO THIS EVENT OR ANOTHER, WHAT REALLY COUNTS IF THEY MAKE A DONATION FOR THIS CAUSE....  

STREETLOW WILL BE THERE TO COVER THIS FUND RAISER!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  SEE YOU THERE BROTHA....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 10 2009, 03:32 PM~13845473
> *IT DOESN'T MATTER IF THEY GO TO THIS EVENT OR ANOTHER, WHAT REALLY COUNTS IF THEY MAKE A DONATION FOR THIS CAUSE....
> 
> STREETLOW WILL BE THERE TO COVER THIS FUND RAISER!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:   SEE YOU THERE BROTHA....
> *



True True True...... 



See you there bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

to the top for a great cause!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 10 2009, 04:32 PM~13845473
> *IT DOESN'T MATTER IF THEY GO TO THIS EVENT OR ANOTHER, WHAT REALLY COUNTS IF THEY MAKE A DONATION FOR THIS CAUSE....
> 
> STREETLOW WILL BE THERE TO COVER THIS FUND RAISER!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:   SEE YOU THERE BROTHA....
> *


Couldn't of said it better! I'm so glad to see Streetlow coming out to cover this!
You guys are the best!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 9 2009, 11:47 PM~13841196
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 10 2009, 04:32 PM~13845473
> *IT DOESN'T MATTER IF THEY GO TO THIS EVENT OR ANOTHER, WHAT REALLY COUNTS IF THEY MAKE A DONATION FOR THIS CAUSE....
> 
> STREETLOW WILL BE THERE TO COVER THIS FUND RAISER!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:   SEE YOU THERE BROTHA....
> *


I WILL MAKE A DONATION PLUS I DONATED TROPHIES FOR THE CAR SHOW ,IKNOW IT WILL BE A GOOD TURN OUT THIS WEEKEND ,AGAIN SORRY I HAD TO MISS.PS IM NOT GOING TO FRESNO TO GET A TROPHIE IM GOING TO FRESNO TO SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 10 2009, 07:28 PM~13846802
> *ttt
> *


TTT


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

thanks for all the support homies


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

Damn. I heard it was a show at west valley for her family on june 13th. I'll be in tahoe getting married the weekend of the car wash, but if the one on the 13th is a go than I'll be there!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midnighter_@May 10 2009, 09:52 PM~13848286
> *Damn. I heard it was a show at west valley for her family on june 13th. I'll be in tahoe getting married the weekend of the car wash, but if the one on the 13th is a go than I'll be there!
> *


The car show is a go! The family needs a lot of help and support! :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

6 more day's :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 11 2009, 04:46 AM~13849661
> *6 more day's  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: what are you doing up so early??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 11 2009, 04:46 AM~13849661
> *6 more day's  :biggrin:
> *


Streetlow is coming out I read somewhere? That's cool!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 10 2009, 07:49 PM~13847715
> *I WILL MAKE A DONATION PLUS I DONATED TROPHIES FOR THE CAR SHOW ,IKNOW IT WILL BE A GOOD TURN OUT THIS WEEKEND ,AGAIN SORRY I HAD TO MISS.PS IM NOT GOING TO FRESNO TO GET A TROPHIE IM GOING TO FRESNO TO SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thats what its all about bro...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 11 2009, 03:46 AM~13849661
> *6 more day's  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 11 2009, 08:42 AM~13850735
> *x2 :0
> *


x209


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 11 2009, 11:38 AM~13852903
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 10 2009, 08:49 PM~13847715
> *I WILL MAKE A DONATION PLUS I DONATED TROPHIES FOR THE CAR SHOW ,IKNOW IT WILL BE A GOOD TURN OUT THIS WEEKEND ,AGAIN SORRY I HAD TO MISS.PS IM NOT GOING TO FRESNO TO GET A TROPHIE IM GOING TO FRESNO TO SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> *


Do your thing Trino! Tell the Traffic SoCal Cats sup for me! See you there Rolo half the club going to take cars down to Fresno and few us coming out there for support!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 11 2009, 04:51 AM~13849673
> *:wave:  what are you doing up so early??
> *


getting ready 2 go 2 work :biggrin:
i leave 2 work at 5:00


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 11 2009, 04:51 AM~13849673
> *:wave:  what are you doing up so early??
> *


better yet what r u doing up so early :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 11 2009, 05:50 PM~13855926
> *getting ready 2 go 2 work  :biggrin:
> i leave 2 work at 5:00
> *


Oh FUN!

Not sure how to do the double reply quote thing, but I'm always up at 3:30 A.M. It has been drilled in me. All those years of having to be on deck at 0500 has killed my sleeping in.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

I HAVE NOT WASHED MY CAR N 2 WEEK'S WAITING 4 THIS DAY :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 12 2009, 04:48 AM~13860465
> *I HAVE NOT WASHED MY CAR N 2 WEEK'S WAITING 4 THIS DAY  :biggrin:
> *


At least wipe the bird crap off! Don't let that ruin the paint!! :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt 
where is every one 
keep the topic at the top


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey all bump! Mike hit 34!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 12 2009, 08:29 AM~13861603
> *ttt
> where is every one
> keep the topic at the top
> *


I'm here, just a little timid on TTTing so much. Got a few peeps mad at me for it. So I stopped tting so much!  But you hit 35! Guess we owe you a beer or soda now!! :biggrin: Race you to 36!! Rolo where are you??


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 08:32 AM~13861634
> *I'm here, just a little timid on TTTing so much.  Got a few peeps mad at me for it.  So I stopped tting so much!   But you hit 35!  Guess we owe you a beer or soda now!!  :biggrin:  Race you to 36!!  Rolo where are you??
> *


sounds good ill take you up on your offer for that beer


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 12 2009, 08:44 AM~13861731
> *sounds good ill take you up on your offer for that beer
> *


You got it! but if I win, it's a Dr Pepper and a Hershey bar! Can't drink anymore!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 08:48 AM~13861782
> *You got it! but if I win, it's a Dr Pepper and a Hershey bar!  Can't drink anymore!
> *


shit and a hershey bar.....you making me go for broke girl


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 08:32 AM~13861634
> *I'm here, just a little timid on TTTing so much.  Got a few peeps mad at me for it.  So I stopped tting so much!   But you hit 35!  Guess we owe you a beer or soda now!!  :biggrin:  Race you to 36!!  Rolo where are you??
> *



TTT LET THEM BE MAD


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@May 12 2009, 09:34 AM~13862198
> *shit and a hershey bar.....you making me go for broke girl
> *


 :roflmao: I'll let you get it from the dollar store! They're 59 cents each there! :biggrin: I need to buy stock with Hershey! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 12 2009, 09:10 AM~13862531
> *TTT    LET THEM BE MAD
> *


x2 Like I said don't worry about them just keep doing what your doing


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

5 days left :0


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 12 2009, 10:28 AM~13862734
> *5 days left :0
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 07:32 AM~13861634
> *I'm here, just a little timid on TTTing so much.  Got a few peeps mad at me for it.  So I stopped tting so much!   But you hit 35!  Guess we owe you a beer or soda now!!  :biggrin:  Race you to 36!!  Rolo where are you??
> *


I am here I just have a lot going on rite now :0 But my spirits are high and Im still here


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 12 2009, 09:34 AM~13862811
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup Brother... :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 12 2009, 10:34 AM~13862812
> *I am here I just have a lot going on rite now :0 But my spirits are high and Im still here
> *


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

i got my caddy fixed so im going for sure


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 12 2009, 09:44 AM~13862904
> *i got my caddy fixed so im going for sure
> *


Cool see you there homie


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 12 2009, 10:10 AM~13862531
> *TTT    LET THEM BE MAD
> *


I don't want to make anyone really mad, I hate doing that! Just want everyone to get along and support each other's show!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 12 2009, 09:35 AM~13862207
> *ttt
> *


Hey Rolo!! I don't see a lime on that bottle!! Where's the lime?? YOU can't have a Corona without a lime!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 10:04 AM~13863118
> *Hey Rolo!!  I don't see a lime on that bottle!! Where's the lime?? YOU can't have a Corona without a lime!!
> *


They didn't bring me one :angry:


oh boy you owe my another one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 12 2009, 11:17 AM~13863245
> *They didn't bring me one :angry:
> oh boy you owe my another one :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn! I was just answering a PM too! Could of had you on that one too! geeze, okay going for 37!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 10:23 AM~13863320
> *Damn!  I was just answering a PM too!  Could of had you on that one too!  geeze, okay going for 37!
> *


Catch me if you can!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 12 2009, 11:23 AM~13863331
> *Catch me if you can!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: !! Where is the competition??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm here


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 12 2009, 11:27 AM~13863365
> *I'm here
> *


I mean where's 925eastbayrider and everyone else today??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 10:29 AM~13863382
> *I mean where's 925eastbayrider and everyone else today??
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: working I would guess :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

GOODTIMES WILL TRY TO MAKE IT. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@May 12 2009, 10:41 AM~13863522
> *GOODTIMES WILL TRY TO MAKE IT. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro.... We hope to see you guys there


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 12 2009, 11:42 AM~13863541
> *Thanks bro.... We hope to see you guys there
> *


Cool! It looks like the car wash is going to be a good one for SANDRA CANTU FAMILY!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 10:48 AM~13863619
> *Cool!  It looks like the car wash is going to be a good one for the Sandra Cantu Family!
> *


For legal reasons we have to make sure it says Sandra Cantu Family


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 12 2009, 11:51 AM~13863666
> *For legal reasons we have to make sure it says Sandra Cantu Family
> *


I'm sorry. I didn't know. I just figured everyone knew. I'll make a point that it's the car wash for Sandra Cantu Family


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 10:54 AM~13863684
> *I'm sorry.  I didn't know.  I just figured everyone knew.  I'll make a point that it's the car wash for Sandra Cantu Family
> *


no need to apologize its not your fault.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 12 2009, 01:22 PM~13864454
> *no need to apologize its not your fault.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Where dd you gO? You went awol, and I didn't want to be the only one for 19 posts and get them mad again. So I just waited untl it dropped page.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I was talking care of Grandma


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 12 2009, 01:44 PM~13864688
> *I was talking care of Grandma
> *


How's she doing??


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

PRE REG DEAD LINE IS MAY 17TH THIS SUNDAY. DONT BE LEFT OUT. LIMITED SPACE AVAILABLE.. SEE ALL U THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin:</span>


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 01:05 PM~13864858
> *How's she doing??
> *


Honestly her doctors just left and said it could be anytime now.


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

is this in tracy or stockton cause in the nor cal events topic it says stockton


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 12 2009, 02:32 PM~13865101
> *Honestly her doctors just left and said it could be anytime now.
> *


I'm sorry. at home praying for you now.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 12 2009, 02:09 PM~13865463
> *is this in tracy or stockton cause in the nor cal events topic it says stockton
> *


tracy


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 12 2009, 02:53 PM~13866001
> *tracy
> *


  you got an adress were its at


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 12 2009, 04:05 PM~13866176
> * you got an adress were its at
> *


It's at RAS 
124 E 11th Street
Tracy, Ca. 95376


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 05:30 AM~13860550
> *At least wipe the bird crap off!  Don't let that ruin the paint!!  :biggrin:
> *


i keep it n the garage and it only get's dusty :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 12 2009, 05:40 PM~13867175
> *i keep it n the garage and it only get's dusty  :biggrin:
> *


Okay that's good! Hate to see a paint job get ruined!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 12 2009, 10:44 AM~13862904
> *i got my caddy fixed so im going for sure
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 11:25 AM~13863347
> *:roflmao: !! Where is the competition??
> *


wright here :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 12 2009, 03:05 PM~13866176
> * you got an adress were its at
> *


its on the flier


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 12 2009, 05:44 PM~13867210
> *wright here  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 12 2009, 04:44 PM~13867210
> *wright here  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 05:45 PM~13867221
> *:roflmao:
> *


"come on" i already have 2 pages under my belt :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 12 2009, 04:47 PM~13867253
> *"come on" i already have 2 pages under my belt  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 12 2009, 05:47 PM~13867253
> *"come on" i already have 2 pages under my belt  :biggrin:
> *


I have no clue what I have under my belt. :biggrin: Guess I need to go look through the pages. Kind of scared to because everytime I go do something, one of you *or a new playa* beats me to the next page!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 04:52 PM~13867308
> *I have no clue what I have under my belt.  :biggrin:  Guess I need to go look through the pages.  Kind of scared to because everytime I go do something, one of you *or a new playa* beats me to the next page!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 12 2009, 05:54 PM~13867330
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 05:52 PM~13867308
> *I have no clue what I have under my belt.  :biggrin:  Guess I need to go look through the pages.  Kind of scared to because everytime I go do something, one of you *or a new playa* beats me to the next page!
> *


U BETTER ASK UR HUSBAND WHAT U HAVE UNDER UR BELT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I'M SORRY I COULD NOT HELP IT :banghead:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 12 2009, 06:01 PM~13867426
> *U BETTER ASK UR HUSBAND WHAT U HAVE UNDER UR BELT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I'M SORRY I COULD NOT HELP IT  :banghead:
> *


EASY THER .....NOW BACK TO THE CARWASH TOPIC


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 12 2009, 06:03 PM~13867448
> *EASY THER .....NOW BACK TO THE CARWASH TOPIC
> *


YA I NO! I JUST THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY AN SUSIE ALREADY SLAPPED ME 4 IT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 12 2009, 06:01 PM~13867426
> *U BETTER ASK UR HUSBAND WHAT U HAVE UNDER UR BELT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I'M SORRY I COULD NOT HELP IT  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I needed that laugh!
:0 you got the next page!!!!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 
That's what I get for answering the phone!!!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 06:09 PM~13867524
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I needed that laugh!
> :0 you got the next page!!!!!!! :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> That's what I get for answering the phone!!!!!
> *


HAHAHA YOU GUYS DOIN TOO MUCH


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 12 2009, 06:10 PM~13867539
> *HAHAHA  YOU GUYS DOIN TOO MUCH
> *


Newstyle 66 you almost got a beer there! :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

I DONT DRINK BEER.......BUT ILL TAKE A CAPT. AND COKE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 12 2009, 06:15 PM~13867589
> *I DONT DRINK BEER.......BUT ILL TAKE  A CAPT. AND COKE
> *


Coke, New Coke, Cherry coke or black cherry something something coke?? but you have to get to the next page! :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

ILL JUST TAKE THE CAPT STRAIGHT...COKE PEPSI DR PEPPER WILL DO


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 06:17 PM~13867605
> *Coke, New Coke, Cherry coke or black cherry something something coke?? but you have to get to the next page! :biggrin:
> *











HERE'S ORANGE JUICED


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 12 2009, 06:23 PM~13867661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 12 2009, 06:24 PM~13867670
> *
> *


What's the rest of the car look like in the pic???


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

HA :cheesy:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 12 2009, 06:20 PM~13867628
> *ILL JUST TAKE THE CAPT STRAIGHT...COKE PEPSI DR PEPPER WILL DO
> *


WHAT'S WRONG WITH U MIKE ! :twak: THE CAPT. STRAIGHT


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 06:26 PM~13867691
> *What's the rest of the car look like in the pic???
> *


THATS DOUGS CHOPTOP PINTO WITH CRUISIN SKIRTS


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 12 2009, 06:20 PM~13867628
> *ILL JUST TAKE THE CAPT STRAIGHT...COKE PEPSI DR PEPPER WILL DO
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 12 2009, 06:27 PM~13867698
> *WHAT'S WRONG WITH U MIKE !  :twak: THE CAPT. STRAIGHT
> *


COKE JUST GETS IN THE WAY


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

YOU GUYS MAKING ME THIRSTY


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 12 2009, 06:29 PM~13867715
> *THATS DOUGS CHOPTOP PINTO WITH CRUISIN SKIRTS
> *


U JUST CAN'T KEEP A SECRET CAN U :twak: :twak:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 12 2009, 06:31 PM~13867737
> *YOU GUYS MAKING ME THIRSTY
> *


Have a cpdp! another words suicide but add a little root!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 06:32 PM~13867749
> *Have a cpdp!  another words suicide but add a little root!
> *


WHAT'S WRONG WITH A NICE COLD WATER :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 12 2009, 06:33 PM~13867761
> *WHAT'S WRONG WITH A NICE COLD WATER  :biggrin:
> *


It's too blan!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

I DONT DRINK WATER EITHER


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 06:26 PM~13867691
> *What's the rest of the car look like in the pic???
> *











HERE'S THE REST


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 12 2009, 06:39 PM~13867803
> *  I DONT DRINK WATER EITHER
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: You got to the next page!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 12 2009, 06:41 PM~13867819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is cool!! Where was this taken at?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

damn you guys moved this 2 pages in the last hour :0 :0 :0 thats what u get for trying to just hang out for a little bit :angry:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 12 2009, 07:25 PM~13868281
> *damn you guys moved this 2 pages in the last hour :0  :0  :0 thats what u get for trying to just hang out for a little bit :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 07:38 PM~13868443
> *:biggrin:
> *


softin did someone die today? 5/12/09 mama??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 12 2009, 07:42 PM~13868511
> *softin did someone die today? 5/12/09 mama??
> *


Yeah, my mama just passed away about 2 hours ago. Well, my mother in law, but she's been like a second mama since I was 14. I'm just sitting here keeping busy. She passed infront of my husband.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 07:57 PM~13868678
> *Yeah, my mama just passed away about 2 hours ago.  Well, my mother in law, but she's been like a second mama since I was 14.  I'm just sitting here keeping busy.  She passed infront of my husband.
> *


so sorry to hear... :tears: 

you and rolo are going through the same things.... you guys are in our thoughts and prayers :angel: rip mama :angel:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 07:57 PM~13868678
> *Yeah, my mama just passed away about 2 hours ago.  Well, my mother in law, but she's been like a second mama since I was 14.  I'm just sitting here keeping busy.  She passed infront of my husband.
> *


SHE'S GOING 2 HEAVEN ON ANGEL'S WING'S :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 12 2009, 08:06 PM~13868805
> *so sorry to hear... :tears:
> 
> you and rolo are going through the same things.... you guys are in our thoughts and prayers :angel:  rip mama :angel:
> *


Thanks! It really hasn't hit me yet though. So if I'm not on here tomorrow, that is why..


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 12 2009, 08:08 PM~13868820
> *SHE'S GOING 2 HEAVEN ON ANGEL'S WING'S  :angel:
> *


X2 :angel:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 12 2009, 09:09 PM~13869387
> *X2 :angel:
> *


DAMN BRO WHERE YOU BEEN HIDING? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Tiffany I am truly sorry for your loss. My hearts goes out to you and your family, if there is anything you need let us know. My grandma only has a day or so left her self so I know what you are going trough. Again I am sorry for you loss. :angel:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 12 2009, 10:56 PM~13870548
> *Softin I am truly sorry for your loss. My hearts goes out to you and your family, if there is anything you need let us know. My grandma only has a day or so left her self so I know what you are going trough. Again I am sorry for you loss. :angel:
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 12 2009, 10:56 PM~13870548
> *Softin I am truly sorry for your loss. My hearts goes out to you and your family, if there is anything you need let us know. My grandma only has a day or so left her self so I know what you are going trough. Again I am sorry for you loss. :angel:
> *


Thanks Rolo! I guess I'll put all my praying now for your Grandma.

SOFTIN is the name of our non profit organization. It's an acronym for Seafaring Opportunities For Those In Need.  

Tiffany :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 05:33 AM~13871844
> *Thanks Rolo!  I guess I'll put all my praying now for your Grandma.
> 
> SOFTIN is the name of our non profit organization.  It's an acronym for Seafaring Opportunities For Those In Need.
> ...



I know your name Tiffany.... :biggrin: I am just used to using people's screen name...  Well I wont be on here that much today I am on my way out to go spend time with my grandma


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 13 2009, 07:59 AM~13872371
> *I know your name Tiffany....  :biggrin:  I am just used to using people's screen name...  Well I wont be on here that much today I am on my way out to go spend time with my grandma
> *


 :biggrin: i unerstand that one. I too probably won't be on much today either once my husband gets home from Bakersfield. So can the rest of you help keep his too the top?? I'll check in here and there when I can. My husband is a reck and so is my daughter. So need to tend to them today.  :angel:'s are watching over you and your grandma today.


----------



## RollingEnchanted (May 13, 2009)

WOW THIS IS SAD I HOPE IT GOES WELL FOR YOU GUYS...SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS


----------



## RollingEnchanted (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 12 2009, 06:41 PM~13867819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 07:04 AM~13872410
> *:biggrin:  i unerstand that one.  I too probably won't be on much today either once my husband gets home from Bakersfield.  So can the rest of you help keep his too the top?? I'll check in here and there when I can.  My husband is a reck and so is my daughter.  So need to tend to them today.   :angel:'s are watching over you and your grandma today.
> *



Thank you... :biggrin:


And you owe me another beer


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollingEnchanted_@May 13 2009, 09:25 AM~13872931
> *WOW THIS IS SAD I HOPE IT GOES WELL FOR YOU GUYS...SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS
> *


Thanks Rolling Enchanted! We all need it right now! Pray for Rolo's Grandma.


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

to the familes we love god bless you all. i hope you all can look past the sadness and smile for the one we love to they are in a better place... :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 
TTT


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 07:57 PM~13868678
> *Yeah, my mama just passed away about 2 hours ago.  Well, my mother in law, but she's been like a second mama since I was 14.  I'm just sitting here keeping busy.  She passed infront of my husband.
> *


GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY I HOPE I CAN HELP IN ANYWAY PLEASE LEST US KNOW WE ARE ALL HERE FOR YOU. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 13 2009, 11:49 AM~13874157
> *GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY I HOPE I CAN HELP IN ANYWAY PLEASE LEST US KNOW WE ARE ALL HERE FOR YOU. :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Thank you!! :angel: What my mama wanted was for the Car Show and Car Wash for the Sandra Cantu Family to be a huge success!! That's what we're hoping for! Although we all have loved ones leaving us and going home to heaven, this event is more special to the heart, because it wasn't a mom, a dad, a grandparent or an aunt and uncle. In which you'd expect to pass before we do. This is involves a little girl. A daughter, granddaughter and neice. In which you don't expect to happen before your time. So I hope everyone has it in their heart to go to the wash, or donate whatever they can, rather it's time or money. This family is in special need for all of us to come together and be there.

:angel: :angel: :angel: This is for Sandra Cantu's Familia!!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT

:angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 13 2009, 09:49 AM~13873173
> *Thank you... :biggrin:
> And you owe me another beer
> *


 :0 :0 :banghead: :banghead: :around: :uh: :0 At this rate, I think you better start looking for a designated driver!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 02:27 PM~13876244
> *:0  :0  :banghead:  :banghead:  :around:  :uh:  :0  At this rate, I think you better start looking for a designated driver!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 13 2009, 03:38 PM~13876363
> *:biggrin:
> *


I knew I would get a big grin reply back on that one! :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 02:42 PM~13876406
> *I knew I would get a big grin reply back on that one!  :roflmao:
> *


With all the stuff I have going on Im surprised Im not drinking my ass off already.... :0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 13 2009, 05:18 PM~13877373
> *With all the stuff I have going on Im surprised Im not drinking my ass off already.... :0
> *


I hear you on that one! Hey! Look what I learned to do a little bit ago!! I'm so proud of myself! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 04:22 PM~13877398
> *I hear you on that one! Hey!  Look what I learned to do a little bit ago!!  I'm so proud of myself! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 13 2009, 05:27 PM~13877431
> *:biggrin:
> *


Had to share that with ya'll! :biggrin: 










Okay I'm having fun now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 04:30 PM~13877450
> *Had to share that with ya'll!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit..... :0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin: I CAN BARLEY TURN THIS COMPUTER ON AND YOUR GETTING CREATIVE WITH TTT :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 13 2009, 04:39 PM~13877505
> *:biggrin: I CAN BARLEY TURN THIS COMPUTER ON AND YOUR GETTING CREATIVE WITH TTT :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 03:27 PM~13876244
> *:0  :0  :banghead:  :banghead:  :around:  :uh:  :0  At this rate, I think you better start looking for a designated driver!! :biggrin:
> *


i'll b the designated driver


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

U MUST B HUNGRY ROLO?


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

DID I GET 41 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 13 2009, 04:47 PM~13877572
> *U MUST B HUNGRY ROLO?
> *


Ya just a bit... Im thinking of headin over to Tapatio off 11th in a little bit... :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 12 2009, 09:57 PM~13869897
> *DAMN BRO WHERE YOU BEEN HIDING? :0  :cheesy:
> *


BEEN SICK. BUT MAKING A COMEBACK IN 09! SEE YA LATER BRO. BE SAFE...


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 13 2009, 05:48 PM~13877580
> *DID I GET 41  :biggrin:
> *


A few years ago


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 13 2009, 06:53 PM~13878295
> *A few years ago
> *


SO TRUE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 13 2009, 05:39 PM~13877505
> *:biggrin: I CAN BARLEY TURN THIS COMPUTER ON AND YOUR GETTING CREATIVE WITH TTT :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: I'll take a bow now!! thank you thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 13 2009, 05:48 PM~13877580
> *DID I GET 41  :biggrin:
> *


Holy crapoly!! Yeah you did!! Guess your NOT going to be the designated driver at the rate your going!!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 09:31 PM~13880482
> *Holy crapoly!!  Yeah you did!!  Guess your NOT going to be the designated driver at the rate your going!!
> *


I CAN HANDLE MY ALCOHOL


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 13 2009, 05:46 PM~13877559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Have you been talking to my husband or something??? that's what he says I look like when I'm around chocolate!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 08:37 PM~13880550
> *Have you been talking to my husband or something???  that's what he says I look like when I'm around chocolate!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: no I found it on photobucket.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 13 2009, 09:40 PM~13880586
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: no I found it on photobucket.
> *


Agh cuz that same pic was sent to my husband via e-mail saying to him,this is your innocent wife! :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 08:43 PM~13880637
> *Agh cuz that same pic was sent to my husband via e-mail saying to him,this is your innocent wife!  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 13 2009, 05:55 PM~13877654
> *BEEN SICK. BUT MAKING A COMEBACK IN 09! SEE YA LATER BRO. BE SAFE...
> 
> *


Hope your okay!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 09:50 PM~13880721
> *Hope your okay!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 13 2009, 09:51 PM~13880734
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Well, my hubby needs me, so it doesn't look like I'm gonna make it to the next page. Man I only have like 3 Dr Peppers or something like that. :uh:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

man i just realized the car wash is on sunday... all along i thought it was saturday :twak: i will be there though :biggrin: and i think cadi queen will show also :0


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 09:53 PM~13880750
> *Well, my hubby needs me, so it doesn't look like I'm gonna make it to the next page.  Man I only have like 3 Dr Peppers or something like that. :uh:
> *


that's ok the next ones for" MAMMA" :angel:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 13 2009, 09:01 PM~13880892
> *man i just realized the car wash is on sunday... all along i thought it was saturday :twak:  i will be there though :biggrin:  and i think cadi queen will show also :0
> *


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Can I get a p.m on info for donations do i have time to do a auction to raise money! *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 13 2009, 10:03 PM~13880925
> *that's ok the next ones for" MAMMA"  :angel:
> *


She liked Corona with a lime! :biggrin: 

Is Sinful Pleasures jumping into our game now??? :biggrin: What's his drink??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 13 2009, 09:27 PM~13881182
> *Can I get a p.m on info for donations do i have time to do a auction to raise money!
> *


its only 4 days left no time for an auction. you can paypal your donation to [email protected]


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 13 2009, 10:18 PM~13881094
> *
> *


Rolo!! next page huh??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 06:16 AM~13883291
> *Rolo!! next page huh??
> *


I guess I did get it!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: you almost owe me a 6 pack :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 14 2009, 07:20 AM~13883322
> *I guess I did get it!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: you almost owe me a 6 pack :0
> *


 :0 :0 and a whole lime I think! :uh: I'll catch up!! I will, I will, I WILL! :biggrin: 

Rolo- How's Grandma doing today!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 06:22 AM~13883334
> *:0  :0  and a whole lime I think! :uh: I'll catch up!!  I will, I will, I WILL! :biggrin:
> 
> Rolo- How's Grandma doing today!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

so far Grandma is still with us . We are going to go see her around 12


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 14 2009, 07:36 AM~13883429
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> so far Grandma is still with us . We are going to go see her around 12
> *


That's good! :angel:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RollingEnchanted (May 13, 2009)

HELLO EVERYONE...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollingEnchanted_@May 14 2009, 10:03 AM~13884691
> *HELLO EVERYONE...
> *


Hello RollingEnchanted! Good Morning!


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

anyone bringin their cars out


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@May 14 2009, 10:22 AM~13885489
> *anyone bringin their cars out
> *


 i know our club is bringing our cars of and a few other clubs and solo riders are also  Street Low Magazine will be in the house as well


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@May 14 2009, 11:22 AM~13885489
> *anyone bringin their cars out
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 68 GROCERY GETTER (Apr 22, 2009)

ROLO WE WILL BE IN TRACY ON SATERDAY AFTER 5 PM


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 GROCERY GETTER_@May 14 2009, 10:45 AM~13885658
> *ROLO WE WILL BE IN TRACY ON SATERDAY AFTER 5 PM
> *


Cool!!!! Call me up


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

any cruising goin down after this


----------



## 68 GROCERY GETTER (Apr 22, 2009)

ANY LAST MINUT THING WE NEED TO DO


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@May 14 2009, 10:46 AM~13885668
> *any cruising goin down after this
> *



Ya if everyone is down  We can Cruise Tracy and find a spot to park and kick it after :biggrin:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 14 2009, 11:40 AM~13885623
> *i know our club is bringing our cars of and a few other clubs and solo riders are also  Street Low Magazine will be in the house as well
> *


man i wish i could i afraid it might jus shut off


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 GROCERY GETTER_@May 14 2009, 10:47 AM~13885673
> *ANY LAST MINUT THING WE NEED TO DO
> *



nothing off hand I can think of at the moment...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

To my Enchanted family. It is mandatory that if your car is up and running it mush be at the car wash


----------



## 68 GROCERY GETTER (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 14 2009, 11:47 AM~13885684
> *man i wish i could i afraid it might jus shut off
> *


KEEP THE IDLE UP


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 GROCERY GETTER_@May 14 2009, 10:50 AM~13885709
> *KEEP THE IDLE UP
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: We will have designated project car parking accross the street :0


----------



## 68 GROCERY GETTER (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 14 2009, 11:49 AM~13885704
> *To my Enchanted family. It is mandatory that if your car is up and running it mush be at the car wash
> *


THAT MEENS EVERY ONE :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 GROCERY GETTER_@May 14 2009, 10:52 AM~13885731
> *THAT MEENS EVERY ONE :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



amen to that brother :biggrin:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 GROCERY GETTER_@May 14 2009, 11:52 AM~13885731
> *THAT MEENS EVERY ONE :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


UMMMM MINE RUNS BUT WONT STAY ON.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 14 2009, 10:55 AM~13885744
> *UMMMM MINE RUNS BUT WONT STAY ON.
> *


Gas, break, dip baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 68 GROCERY GETTER (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 14 2009, 11:55 AM~13885744
> *UMMMM MINE RUNS BUT WONT STAY ON.
> *


PUSH IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 14 2009, 11:55 AM~13885748
> *Gas, break, dip baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WELL I GUESS I GOTTA COME UP TODAY EARLY AND GET IT GOING


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 GROCERY GETTER_@May 14 2009, 10:56 AM~13885758
> *PUSH IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 14 2009, 10:57 AM~13885759
> *WELL I GUESS I GOTTA COME UP TODAY EARLY AND GET IT GOING
> *


You dont have to take your car bro i was just giving you shit... parking is limited anyway


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68 GROCERY GETTER_@May 14 2009, 11:56 AM~13885758
> *PUSH IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GONNA HELP ME PUSH IT WITH THE WAGON


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 14 2009, 10:58 AM~13885773
> *YOU GONNA HELP ME PUSH IT WITH THE WAGON
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 14 2009, 11:58 AM~13885771
> *You dont have to take your car bro i was just giving you shit... parking is limited anyway
> *


OK


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 14 2009, 10:59 AM~13885783
> *OK
> *


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 14 2009, 11:58 AM~13885773
> *YOU GONNA HELP ME PUSH IT WITH THE WAGON
> *


SORRY TOW IT WITH THE WAGON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68 GROCERY GETTER (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 14 2009, 11:58 AM~13885773
> *YOU GONNA HELP ME PUSH IT WITH THE WAGON
> *


THERE PLENTY OF HORSES THE PULL YOUR CARRAGE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 GROCERY GETTER_@May 14 2009, 11:00 AM~13885798
> *THERE PLENTY OF HORSES THE PULL YOUR CARRAGE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 GROCERY GETTER_@May 14 2009, 11:00 AM~13885798
> *THERE PLENTY OF HORSES THE PULL YOUR CARRAGE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Shit Tracy got cows also!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Well Im out for a bit gong to go see Grandma....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 14 2009, 12:05 PM~13885844
> *Well Im out for a bit gong to go see Grandma....
> *


Wow I'm gone for a few seconds and find a couple pages gone through!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 11:15 AM~13885949
> *Wow I'm gone for a few seconds and find a couple pages gone through!!
> *


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 14 2009, 10:47 AM~13885681
> *Ya if everyone is down  We can Cruise Tracy and find a spot to park and kick it after :biggrin:
> *


im down :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 13 2009, 01:30 PM~13562692
> *HELLO THIS IS ROLANDO WITH ENCHANTED CREATION C.C..  MOST EVERYONE HERE ON LAYITLOW KNOWS THE TRAGIC LOSS THE CANTU FAMILY JUST HAD. FOR THOSE THAT DONT. A 8 YEAR OLD LITTLE GIRL SANDRA CANTU WAS KIDNAPPED AND MURDERED HERE IN TRACY. SO WE WOULD LIKE TO TRY AND HELP THE FAMILY OF THIS LITTLE GIRL SO WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH TO RAISE MONEY FOR HER FAMILY ON MAY 17TH 2009 HERE IN TRACY AT RAS CAR WASH FROM 10AM TO 3PM. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A DONATION AND CANT MAKE IT TO THE CAR WASH YOU CAN GIVE ME A  CALL.
> 
> ROLANDO DESOUZA 209-221-0659 OR E-MAIL ME AT [email protected]
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Rolo~ is everything okay?? You haven't come back since this morning.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 14 2009, 11:50 AM~13885719
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: We will have designated project car parking accross the street :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 04:14 PM~13888328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROLO WERE R U :dunno:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

RAFFLE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

MIKE WHAT TIME U WANT 2 MEET SUNDAY


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 04:14 PM~13888328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOFTIN WERE'S EVERY BODY AT :dunno:


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'M HERE :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 03:14 PM~13888328
> *
> 
> 
> ...



We just got back.. She is still with us but it's going to be any time now


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 14 2009, 04:39 PM~13889217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn new style in the heezy


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@May 14 2009, 05:11 PM~13889529
> *damn new style in the heezy
> *


  ya they are :0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 14 2009, 05:41 PM~13889222
> *MIKE WHAT TIME U WANT 2 MEET SUNDAY
> *


 :uh: WUT EVER TIME U WANT


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@May 14 2009, 06:11 PM~13889529
> *damn new style in the heezy
> *


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@May 14 2009, 06:11 PM~13889529
> *damn new style in the heezy
> *


4 SHEEZY


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 14 2009, 07:14 PM~13890853
> *4 SHEEZY
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 14 2009, 07:29 PM~13890276
> *:uh: WUT EVER TIME U WANT
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :0 :0 
I take my daughter to junior high orientation come back to you getting yet another page! :uh: :uh:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

sounds like its gonna be a huge turnout, i hear people are talking about it all over....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 14 2009, 09:08 PM~13891581
> *sounds like its gonna be a huge turnout, i hear people are talking about it all over....
> *


It should be.  For what this is for, should bring a lot of people from all over.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 14 2009, 05:42 PM~13889236
> *SOFTIN WERE'S EVERY BODY AT  :dunno:
> *


Well, I had to go for a spell to take my daughter to Junior High Orientation (this is scary!)... then make some funeral arrangements and locate people that noone could remember their last name. :uh:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 14 2009, 08:08 PM~13891581
> *sounds like its gonna be a huge turnout, i hear people are talking about it all over....
> *


 :0


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 14 2009, 09:08 PM~13891581
> *sounds like its gonna be a huge turnout, i hear people are talking about it all over....
> *


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

whats up everyone whats going on tonight


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

i guess nothin happened tonight...gnite everyone


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 14 2009, 10:10 PM~13892400
> *whats up everyone whats going on tonight
> *


Hey 84lolo! How's it going? I crashed out last night ad slept in til 7! :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 15 2009, 04:55 AM~13893995
> *:wave:
> *


Good Morning! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

what up everyone.. 2 days left :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 68 GROCERY GETTER (Apr 22, 2009)

GOOD MORNING E.C FAMILY


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 15 2009, 09:18 AM~13895548
> *what up everyone.. 2 days left :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Geeze time flies!! :thumbsup:  

:wave: everyone!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 GROCERY GETTER_@May 15 2009, 08:40 AM~13895748
> *GOOD MORNING E.C FAMILY
> *



Good Morning Fuuuuuuucker!!!!!!!!!! can you guys bring some bungee cords for the banners... :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 15 2009, 09:46 AM~13895795
> *Good Morning Fuuuuuuucker!!!!!!!!!! can you guys bring some bungee cords for the banners... :biggrin:
> *


Rolo!! You should of told me that! I could of sent some up to yo with my hubby on his way back from Mercy Hospital!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 08:48 AM~13895812
> *Rolo!!  You should of told me that!  I could of sent some up to yo with my hubby on his way back from Mercy Hospital!!
> *



Its all good I know some of the club brother has them. I had some but I have no idea what happened to them....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 15 2009, 09:55 AM~13895879
> *Its all good I know some of the club brother has them. I had some but I have no idea what happened to them....
> *


Okay! :biggrin: Oh yeah and by the way..........










:0 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 08:57 AM~13895900
> *Okay!  :biggrin:  Oh yeah and by the way..........
> 
> 
> ...


I see you got page 46 :0 :0 :0 :0 


how are you and your family holding up?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 15 2009, 10:03 AM~13895942
> *I see you got page 46 :0  :0  :0  :0
> how are you and your family holding up?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: to page 46!! Oh yeah! Oh yeah! uhuh! uhuh! :roflmao: :roflmao: I did it I did it...

Where's my Dr Pepper and my Hersey bar babeee!!!! :roflmao: :0 It's about time!!


We're doing okay. Funeral is set for Thursday the 21st. There was nothing available this weekend, so we did it for Thursday the 21st Mass, the funeral and wake all combined.

How are you doing?? How's Grandma?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

SEEMS LIKE THERE GONNA BE ALOTTA BEER, HERSHEY BARS,AND DR PEPPER CONSUMPTON ON SUNDAY :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 15 2009, 10:31 AM~13896215
> *SEEMS LIKE THERE GONNA BE ALOTTA BEER, HERSHEY BARS,AND DR PEPPER CONSUMPTON ON SUNDAY :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 15 2009, 09:31 AM~13896215
> *SEEMS LIKE THERE GONNA BE ALOTTA BEER, HERSHEY BARS,AND DR PEPPER CONSUMPTON ON SUNDAY :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

T :cheesy: T :biggrin: T


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 15 2009, 12:35 PM~13897372
> *T :cheesy: T :biggrin: T
> *


That's cute!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

2 of our club brothers Grandmother passed away this morning. I would like to take this time to send our condolences to them and their family. If you guys need anything please don't hesitate to call... You guys and your family is in our prayers :angel: :angel: :angel:

I love you brothers. Keep your heads up.....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 15 2009, 01:10 PM~13897701
> *2 of our club brothers Grandmother passed away this morning. I would like to take this time to send our condolences to them and their family. If you guys need anything please don't hesitate to call... You guys and your family is in our prayers  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> I love you brothers. Keep your heads up.....
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :tears: :angel: My prayers are with you guys!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

My prayers are with everyone today! May God Bless! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 15 2009, 05:08 PM~13899636
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 14 2009, 08:14 PM~13890853
> *4 SHEEZY
> *


 :wave:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 15 2009, 05:48 PM~13899947
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


I pray that Rolo is okay!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

In support of this wash!


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 05:52 PM~13899974
> *I pray that Rolo is okay!
> *


i talked to rolo by text earlier and he is with grandma he probably will be there all night things are not looking good he said but i our prayers are with the family...and to my brothers in sacramento god bless you and your family too you all have mine and priyas prayers.... :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 15 2009, 10:30 PM~13902473
> *i talked to rolo by text earlier and he is with grandma he probably will be there all night things are not looking good he said but i our prayers are with the family...and to my brothers in sacramento god bless you and your family too you all have mine and priyas prayers.... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Thanks 84lolo for the heads up. Please tell him my prayers are with him and his family as well as your brothers is Sac. I know this is a rough road, words can't change anything and really make someone feel better right now, but just to let you all know, your in our prayers and I'm thinking about you guys. God Bless!
:angel:

I'll keep posting this today! Wash time is tomorrow!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 04:30 AM~13903579
> *Thanks 84lolo for the heads up.  Please tell him my prayers are with him and his family as well as your brothers is Sac.  I know this is a rough road, words can't change anything and really make someone feel better right now, but just to let you all know, your in our prayers and I'm thinking about you guys.  God Bless!
> :angel:
> 
> ...


X2 AN NEW STYLE'S PRAYER ARE WITH U GUY'S 2 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 16 2009, 07:46 AM~13904184
> *X2 AN NEW STYLE'S PRAYER ARE WITH U GUY'S 2  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 08:04 AM~13904254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

We everyone we just got back from staying the night with my grandma. She is still hold on but fading fast.. I thank everyone for their kind words and prayers. I was checking from my phone while i was at the hospital. Thank You EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 09:36 AM~13904819
> *We everyone we just got back from staying the night with my grandma. She is still hold on but fading fast.. I thank everyone for their kind words and prayers. I was checking from my phone while i was at the hospital. Thank You EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


That's what friends are for Rolo! Glad your doing okay here! My prayers continue on... 





BTW I hit 47!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 08:40 AM~13904843
> *That's what friends are for Rolo!  Glad your doing okay here!  My prayers continue on...
> BTW I hit 47!
> *



Thank you...

Damn see what happens when Im not on you own it............. :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 10:05 AM~13904970
> *Thank you...
> 
> Damn see what happens when Im not on you own it............. :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

less than 24 hours left.... its time to get busy and get ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 10:12 AM~13905006
> *less than 24 hours left.... its time to get busy and get ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yup! About 23 hours and 45 minutes left. Hope you bring in a lot for Sandra's family!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 10:13 AM~13905014
> *Yup! About 23 hours and 45 minutes left.  Hope you bring in a lot for Sandra's family!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 16 2009, 11:02 AM~13905321
> *
> *


Make hat 23 hours left :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

we will see yall there! do you any help with anything in the morning? if so just let Doug or myself know :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


page 48!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 11:33 AM~13905522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 12:02 PM~13905676
> *ttt :biggrin:
> page 48!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: 

Question... Okay my friend Raffy here had quoted me and my quote showed up. If he had of gotten my quote there first, would I have won this round? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 11:19 AM~13905772
> *:banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> Question... Okay my friend Raffy here had quoted me and my quote showed up.  If he had of gotten my quote there first, would I have won this round?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hahah nice try quotes dont count........


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 12:29 PM~13905840
> *hahah nice try quotes dont count........
> *


 :tears: :tears: I'm never gonna get my candy bar then... :rofl: :rofl: 

Guess I'll just have to get down and dirty then! :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 11:33 AM~13905861
> *:tears:  :tears: I'm never gonna get my candy bar then... :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> Guess I'll just have to get down and dirty then! :roflmao:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 sorry I had to!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 12:42 PM~13905915
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 sorry I had to!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

you guys crack me up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hey Softin where you from if you dont mind me askin.
i know its say santa barbra but wasnt sure if you from there or out here


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 16 2009, 01:21 PM~13906143
> *you guys crack me up  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hey Softin where you from if you dont mind me askin.
> ...


Hello 84LOLO. My real name is Tiffany. SOFTIN is our non profit organization helping the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse and youth-at-risk programs all over California. I work with a few oranizations from Bakersfield and the surrounding areas. Mainly youths out there. I'm partially from Santa Barbara. Part of my family lives in different parts of Bakersfield. From around rosedale hwy, some street near Ming (not sure if I spelled that right) oildale and ummm can't think of the rest of the areas they live in. My in-laws especially! :biggrin: 
I was born in Whittier California and lived in Pico Rivera (where my side of the family still lives there, Bellflower, Whittier, and the surrounding cities. I was raised both in Santa Barbara and Pico Rivera. 
Hmmm, my social security is :rofl: Just kidding. Didn't mean to bore ya! :biggrin:

So where I'm from?? hmm that's a good question. What city would I be classified in?? People's choice.. :biggrin:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

What's almost here? Is there something going on? I am so confused! Is enchanted involved with more stuff without letting me know? Please Keep me up to date!!!




































































J/K!!! There is gonna be hella cars we got to wash!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@May 16 2009, 01:57 PM~13906352
> *What's almost here? Is there something going on? I am so confused! Is enchanted involved with more stuff without letting me know? Please Keep me up to date!!!
> J/K!!! There is gonna be hella cars we got to wash!
> *


 :roflmao: FIJIRIDE had me going there for a second!! :0 

CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU's Family MAY 17TH 2009 FROM 10 A.M. TO 3 P.M.


:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@May 16 2009, 12:57 PM~13906352
> *What's almost here? Is there something going on? I am so confused! Is enchanted involved with more stuff without letting me know? Please Keep me up to date!!!
> J/K!!! There is gonna be hella cars we got to wash!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 02:30 PM~13906550
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU's Family MAY 17TH 2009 FROM 10 A.M. TO 3 P.M.

just in case anyone forgot!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 01:37 PM~13906598
> *CAR WASH FOR SANDRA CANTU's Family MAY 17TH 2009 FROM 10 A.M. TO 3 P.M.
> 
> just in case anyone forgot!
> *


  good looking out


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

damn its hot as hell out here :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

where is everyone?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

HELLO THIS IS ROLANDO WITH ENCHANTED CREATION C.C.. MOST EVERYONE HERE ON LAYITLOW KNOWS THE TRAGIC LOSS THE CANTU FAMILY JUST HAD. FOR THOSE THAT DONT. A 8 YEAR OLD LITTLE GIRL SANDRA CANTU WAS KIDNAPPED AND MURDERED HERE IN TRACY. SO WE WOULD LIKE TO TRY AND HELP THE FAMILY OF THIS LITTLE GIRL SO WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH TO RAISE MONEY FOR HER FAMILY ON MAY 17TH 2009 HERE IN TRACY AT RAS CAR WASH FROM 10AM TO 3PM. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A DONATION AND CANT MAKE IT TO THE CAR WASH YOU CAN GIVE ME A CALL.

ROLANDO DESOUZA 209-221-0659 OR E-MAIL ME AT [email protected]
ENCHANTED CREATION C.C.













*WE ARE ALSO TAKING DONATIONS TROUGH PAYPAL.

IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO SEND A DONATION PLEASE SEND THEM VIA PAYPAL TO

[email protected]

PLEASE MAKE SURE TO PUT YOUR SCREEN NAME ON THE DONATION SO I KNOW WHO TO SAY IT'S FROM...
*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


yes I did get 49 and now Im going for 50!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 02:43 PM~13906645
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> yes I did get 49 and now Im going for 50!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: 
:uh: I'm going postal now! :dunno: :tears: :tears: :nicoderm: feel better! :biggrin: so now your gonna make me the 51/50??


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

rolo whats the temp like out there today??


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

its hot lol will here in fremont it is


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 16 2009, 01:58 PM~13906741
> *rolo whats the temp like out there today??
> *


its very hot...... :0 like 100 I think.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay, I don't get this:

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: SOFTIN

The Guests is 1 so it should be guest. And why doesn't your guest have a name??

1 Anonymous user. Who's being Anonymous??? enquring minds want to know! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Well Im off to go visit Grandma again.. I have to get as much time in as I can....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 02:16 PM~13906833
> *Okay, I don't get this:
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

How do you think I sneak right past you with my post with out you even knowing Im there


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 03:19 PM~13906847
> *Well Im off to go visit Grandma again.. I have to get as much time in as I can....
> *



Give her a hug for me! I wish her the best and i'm still praying! Stay Strong Rolo!
I'll keep this post up on the first page until I crash out. :biggrin: 
Hey after tonight, is our game gonna end???


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

is any one from fremont,newark,union city,hayward area goin out there tomorrow? 
i cant maket! so i wanted to see if any one can take my donation! and gvet to rolo!
pm me ur number!!! thanks...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 16 2009, 04:02 PM~13907059
> *is any one from fremont,newark,union city,hayward area goin out there tomorrow?
> i cant maket! so i wanted to see if any one can take my donation! and gvet to rolo!
> pm me ur number!!! thanks...
> *


Hey Sharky_510 You can make a paypal to donation:

[email protected]


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 16 2009, 04:58 PM~13907334
> *
> *


JOE U GOING 2 THE CAR WASH


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 16 2009, 04:02 PM~13907059
> *is any one from fremont,newark,union city,hayward area goin out there tomorrow?
> i cant maket! so i wanted to see if any one can take my donation! and gvet to rolo!
> pm me ur number!!! thanks...
> *


im going and im located in hayward if you need someone...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 03:21 PM~13906863
> *How do you think I sneak right past you with my post with out you even knowing Im there
> *


hmmmm, I'll have to keep my eye out now!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 05:45 PM~13907932
> *hmmmm, I'll have to keep my eye out now!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 06:53 PM~13907982
> *:biggrin:
> *


DAMN! Your good Rolo! Okay everyone!! Rolo is here hush hush now!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 16 2009, 06:25 PM~13907826
> *JOE U GOING 2 THE CAR WASH
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 16 2009, 06:25 PM~13907826
> *JOE U GOING 2 THE CAR WASH
> *


 :wave: Are you guys ready????


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 16 2009, 06:15 PM~13908139
> *
> *


DAMN JOE YOU GOT PAGE 50 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 05:58 PM~13908015
> *DAMN! Your good Rolo!  Okay everyone!!  Rolo is here hush hush now!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Just because :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 07:15 PM~13908148
> *DAMN JOE YOU GOT PAGE 50 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Holy crap JOE!!! :0 :0 :0 Here we have been working hard and you just pop in and wham you got 50!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 07:16 PM~13908154
> *Holy crap JOE!!!  :0  :0  :0  Here we have been working hard and you just pop in and wham you got 50!
> *


Now I have 2


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 16 2009, 07:18 PM~13908161
> *Now I have 2
> *


 :roflmao: You got it.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 16 2009, 06:18 PM~13908161
> *Now I have 2
> *



I WILL BRING YOU 2 CORONA'S TOMORROW


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 07:21 PM~13908186
> *I WILL BRING YOU 2 CORONA'S TOMORROW
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Rolo and newstyle_64 how many are you two at?? I'm gonna have to go through 50 page to total it.. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

HERE IS A FEW PICS OF MY GRANDMA AND MY FAMILY FROM WEDNESDAY... I HOPE YOU GUYS DONT MIND ME SHARING.

HERE IS MY GRANDMA :biggrin: 










ME MY WIFE AND GRANDMA










ME GIVING ME MY GRANDMA HER LAST SMOKE...  










MY GRANDMA AND MY KIDS THE LIL WHITE GIRL IS MY COMPA'S DAUGHTER LOL....










MY GRANDMA, MY KIDS AND COMPA AND HIS KIDS..










ONE MORE PUFF LOL...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 07:35 PM~13908295
> *HERE IS A FEW PICS OF MY GRANDMA AND MY FAMILY FROM WEDNESDAY... I HOPE YOU GUYS DONT MIND ME SHARING.
> 
> HERE IS MY GRANDMA :biggrin:
> ...


That's really precious Rolo


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

It looks like she's smiling in the picture with your compa :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 06:41 PM~13908335
> *That's really precious Rolo
> *



THANK YOU


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT U GUYS READY


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 07:42 PM~13908341
> *THANK YOU
> *


Hang on to those! 
I spelled preciouse wrong!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 16 2009, 06:41 PM~13908339
> *It looks like she's smiling in the picture with your compa  :biggrin:
> *



YA SHE WAS SMILING :biggrin: :biggrin: THAT WAS THE LAST SMILE I WILL SEE FROM HER :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66+May 16 2009, 06:42 PM~13908342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 07:44 PM~13908353
> *YA WE READY R YOU?
> :0  :0  :0
> *


NOT REALLY ITS FRICKIN HOT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 07:43 PM~13908348
> *YA SHE WAS SMILING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THAT WAS THE LAST SMILE I WILL SEE FROM HER :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


What do you mean Rolo?? Did she pass??


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 16 2009, 07:51 PM~13908396
> *NOT REALLY  ITS FRICKIN HOT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68 GROCERY GETTER (Apr 22, 2009)

TO MY E.C FAMILTY THANK YOU FOR YOUR THOUGHT AND PRAYERS MY FAMILY IS DOING FINE WE LOVE YOU GUY


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 06:53 PM~13908409
> *What do you mean Rolo??  Did she pass??
> *


NO SHE IS STILL HANGING IN THE BUT FOR THE MOST PART SHE IS GONE SHE CANT RESPOND ANYMORE SHE JUST SLPPES. SHE CANT EVEN MOVE ANYMORE  BUT SHE IS COMFORTABLE AND JUST RESTING.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 GROCERY GETTER_@May 16 2009, 07:04 PM~13908472
> *TO MY E.C FAMILTY THANK YOU FOR YOUR THOUGHT AND PRAYERS MY FAMILY IS DOING FINE WE LOVE YOU GUY
> *


WE LOVE YOU TO BROTHER AND IF YOU GUYS NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW...


----------



## 68 GROCERY GETTER (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 08:05 PM~13908481
> *WE LOVE YOU TO BROTHER AND IF YOU GUYS NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW...
> *


THANKS ROLO


----------



## 68 GROCERY GETTER (Apr 22, 2009)

ROLO MAKE SHORE YOU TAKE HELLA PICS


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 08:04 PM~13908474
> *NO SHE IS STILL HANGING IN THE BUT FOR THE MOST PART SHE IS GONE SHE CANT RESPOND ANYMORE SHE JUST SLPPES. SHE CANT EVEN MOVE ANYMORE  BUT SHE IS COMFORTABLE AND JUST RESTING.
> *



My prayers are with you. If you need anything, you know where I'm at!


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU ROLO


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 07:21 PM~13908186
> *I WILL BRING YOU 2 CORONA'S TOMORROW
> *


WHAT ABOUT ME I GOT 3 :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 08:04 PM~13908474
> *NO SHE IS STILL HANGING IN THE BUT FOR THE MOST PART SHE IS GONE SHE CANT RESPOND ANYMORE SHE JUST SLPPES. SHE CANT EVEN MOVE ANYMORE  BUT SHE IS COMFORTABLE AND JUST RESTING.
> *


SHE LOOK'S HAPPY :biggrin: 
AND SHE LOOK'S LIKE SHE'S N PARADISE :yes:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66+May 16 2009, 07:26 PM~13908617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU FELLAS... SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 16 2009, 10:23 PM~13909537
> *THANK YOU FELLAS... SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW...
> *


SEE U N THE MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT
hope evereting goes good tomorrow! :biggrin: 

rolo sorry about ur grandma bro, stay up!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 16 2009, 09:50 PM~13909734
> *TTT
> hope evereting goes good tomorrow! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO....

SEE EVERYONE IN A FEW HOURS...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Rolo I went thru this with my brother in december & you guys came thru for me if you need anything please let me know regardless of what it is or you what may need you have my number & it don't matter what time it is


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

WHATS UP EVERYONE.... TODAY IS THE DAY SEE EVERYONE IN A LITTLE BIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 16 2009, 10:49 PM~13910100
> *Rolo I went thru this with my brother in december & you guys came thru for me if you need anything please let me know regardless of what it is or you what may need  you have my number & it don't matter what time it is
> *



THANK YOU VERY MUCH JOE... I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT BROTHER....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

It's the day!! Everyone come out to support Sanra Cantu's Family!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 13 2009, 01:30 PM~13562692
> *HELLO THIS IS ROLANDO WITH ENCHANTED CREATION C.C..  MOST EVERYONE HERE ON LAYITLOW KNOWS THE TRAGIC LOSS THE CANTU FAMILY JUST HAD. FOR THOSE THAT DONT. A 8 YEAR OLD LITTLE GIRL SANDRA CANTU WAS KIDNAPPED AND MURDERED HERE IN TRACY. SO WE WOULD LIKE TO TRY AND HELP THE FAMILY OF THIS LITTLE GIRL SO WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH TO RAISE MONEY FOR HER FAMILY ON MAY 17TH 2009 HERE IN TRACY AT RAS CAR WASH FROM 10AM TO 3PM. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A DONATION AND CANT MAKE IT TO THE CAR WASH YOU CAN GIVE ME A  CALL.
> 
> ROLANDO DESOUZA 209-221-0659 OR E-MAIL ME AT [email protected]
> ...


Going on today!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

WE ARE LOADED UP AND READY TO ROLL OUT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 17 2009, 06:27 AM~13910735
> *WE ARE LOADED UP AND READY TO ROLL OUT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COOL! 
Everyone needs to get out there in support for the Sandra Cantu family!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

i'm walking out the door as we speak :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

i just rolled outa bed...i see youguys ther


----------



## FatDaddy53 (Oct 16, 2008)

ill be rollin thru in the family suv.......... this hit me hard when it happened ... this is tied to my wifes family


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm on my way


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

We are on our way ..... see everyone in a little while


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

just got back home... boy was it hot driving a convert with black interior :burn: was out there for about 3 hrs, there are a lot of lowriders and cars getting washed. much props to ENCHANTED CREATIONS who are working hard and to all the other clubs and individuals who are jumping in to lend a hand! :thumbsup: i dried cars for a couple hours but the line was still long, i'll try to post some pics i took as soon as i recover a little bit... :happysad:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

just got back...had the car out so went for a cruise :loco: :burn: :burn: too frickin hot out there....good turn out when i left alotta cars still coming in....good job rolo and crew


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

it was a good day but it was HOT 








I have some pics I will post later


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 17 2009, 04:15 PM~13913574
> *it was a good day but it was HOT
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! Now that is hot!! How did ya all do??


----------



## 1tZmInA (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey Everyone, I just wanted to thank you all for the support. With out you this event would not have been a success. I didn't get to go around and talk to alot of people cuz it waz crazy in the back of the car wash. But I saw clubs lending a hand . it was beautiful. Cars lined up on the street and in the given space showing much love. New Style thank you so much for the raffle and your generous donation. REBIRTH you guyz are always there till the end. Our party waz cut a lil short but itz all good, there waz a man in distress...Thank you thank you thank you!! I'm sure my hubby will post pics tomorrow. 

*ENCHANTED POP THOSE COLLAZ, I LUV YOU GUYZ!!! WE DID IT AGAIN AND I'M PROUD OF YOU GUYZ. RAJ AND KIRAN (AND SEEMA) WISH YOU GUYZ COULDA BEEN THERE.*


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Here's a few pics  
















































I also have car pics but I just wanted to put the people first


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm not the only one that took pics today :0 Post what you have


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 17 2009, 10:18 PM~13916699
> *I'm not the only one that took pics today  :0  Post what you have
> 
> 
> ...


JOE UR GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

sorry i couldnt make it my damm fans werent going on i didnt get it fixed til like 4


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

Well brothers i am awake and sorry i didnt call when i got home but i just wanted to say i am very proud of the way we all came together and showed unity with all the other club members.Hey Guys! I also wanted to say that today was a complete success and that it was awesome to see such a great turn out... Its awesome to see other car clubs come and support our cause, for them to come and pick up buckets and start helping was amazing. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


To all the members that washed cars side by side with us you know who you are a special thanks to you... god bless you all


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 17 2009, 10:18 PM~13916699
> *I'm not the only one that took pics today  :0  Post what you have
> 
> 
> ...



nice joe :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

On behalf of the Born2Ryde crew we would like to say we had a great time. Thanx for letting us put up our canopy. IT WAS FREAKIN HOT. Also would like to say thanx for the speakers.... See you all at the next event...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 17 2009, 05:30 AM~13910614
> *WHATS UP EVERYONE.... TODAY IS THE DAY SEE EVERYONE IN A LITTLE BIT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Good Morning Rolo!

I told ya an army would be there! :biggrin: I'm so glad that it was a great success for the Sandra Cantu Family!! This is incredible how everyone pulled together! :biggrin: 

Much love to you guys! Hope everything else is okay.

Tiffany


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

streetlow was n da house


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. SORRY FOR NO RESPONSE FROM ME YESTERDAY BUT I WAS DEAD LOL... WE HAD A GREAT TURN OUT AND IT WAS A HUGE SUCCESS... WE RAISED CLOSE TO 2200.00 :0 :0 NOW FOR THE LIST OK THANK YOUS...

FIRST I HAVE TO THANK MY ENCHANTED FAMILY!!! WITH OUT YOU BROTHERS AND SISTERS THIS COULD NOT HAVE BEEN A SUCCESS. YESTERDAY WAS EXTREMELY HOT!!! BUT YOU ALL HUNG IN THERE AND KEPT BUSTIN YOU ASS. I LOVE YOU GUYS!!

*NEW STYLE* FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT SINCE THE BEGINNING.

THANK YOU TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SHOW SUPPORT AND GOT DOWN AND HELPED US YESTERDAY..
<span style=\'color:red\'>*
REBIRTH
TORTILLA FLATS
NEW STYLE
BAY AREA BOSSES
GOODFELLAS
SINFUL PLEASURES
GOODTIMES SAN JOSE
BORN 2 RYDE
MIDNITE SENSATIONS
AZTECAS
LORDS TREASURES
ISLANDERS
LUXURIOUS
CLASSIC IMAGE
FEDERATION
CHICANO WAYZ
HENRY'S AUTO BODY
IMPALAS
T&W HYDRAULICS*

AND THANK YOU TO ALL THE SOLO RIDERS AND THE COMMUNITY OF TRACY FOR COMING OUT AND SHOWING SUPPORT AND MAKING DONATIONS...


AND THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR THEIR DONATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!


I HAVE ALMOST 400 PICS TO UPLOAD SO IT WILL TAKE SOME TIME BUT I WILL GET THEM UP TODAY..

THANK YOU ALL

ROLO
ENCHANTED CREATION C.C.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ALSO BIG THANKS TO SHARKY 510 FROM LIFES FINEST FOR THE HOT DOG DONATION WITH OUT YOU BROTHER WE WOULD OF STARVED... GOOD LOOKING BRO..


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

You did a very good job ROLO & the rest of your car club , & every body that helped out. I wasn't there to long , but it looked like a good turn out. I have a lot of respect for you brotha for throwing this event togeather for the cantu familia, GOD well bless you for that. You have a big heart brotha. later HENRY. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ALSO A BIG SHOT OUT TO* STREET LOW MAGAZINE*THANK YOU GUYS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND DONATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1 LUV
ROLO


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 18 2009, 07:22 AM~13919114
> *You did a very good job ROLO & the rest of your  car club , & every body that helped out. I wasn't there to long , but it looked like a good turn out. I have a lot of respect for you brotha for throwing this event togeather for the cantu familia, GOD well bless you for that. You have a big heart brotha. later HENRY.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU HENRY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IT WAS NICE TO SEE YOU AND YOUR CREW YESTERDAY


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

*Looks Like A Great Turn Out Guys! I Really Wish I Could Have Made It!*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: To you guys for a great event and support!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

AND THAT IS ALL I GOT. 


WELL I GOT MORE BUT THEY ARE JUST A BUNCH OF REPEATS....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*AGAIN THANK YOU ENCHANTED!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL OF YOU ROCKED YESTERDAY...


I LOVE YOU ALL....*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

FIRST OFF, I WANT TO THANK THE ENCHANTED MEMBERS!!! YOU GUYS HAVE SO MUCH HEART!!! IT MAKES ME PROUD TO BE A PART OF THIS CLUB, SOMETHING I HAVE ALWAYS HELD CLOSE TO MY HEART. YOU BUSTED YOUR ASSES OFF YESTERDAY!!!! AND FOR THAT YOU WILL ALWAYS BE AN INSPIRTAION IN MY LIFE. 

TO ROLO AND MINA, YOU TWO ARE VERY STRONG, AND I THANK YOU FOR BEING THE DRIVING FORCE FOR THIS EVENT!!! YOU EARNED JEWELS FOR YOUR CROWNS THIS WEEKEND.

TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME AND SUPPORTED!!!!! YOU GUYS TRULY SHOWED WHAT IT MEANS TO BE A LOWRIDER!!!!!! WE THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT, YOUR DONATIONS OF TIME AND/ OR MONEY!! THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!! 

TO RAS CAR WASH, THANK YOU FOR OPENING YOUR BUISNESS FOR SUCH A GOOD CAUSE!!!! WE APPRECIATE THE HOSPITALITY SHOWN TO US AND ALL THE OTEHR CLUBS!! 

THANKS TO STREET LOW FOR YOUR DONATIONS AND COVERAGE. WE APPRECIATE AVERYTHING YOU DID!! 

ASLO A THANKS TO DAVE AN MIKEY FOR HANDLING THE DJ'ING, IT MADE THE DAY GO A LOT FASTER WITH GOOD MUSIC TO LISTEN TOO!!!

IF I MISSED ANYONE, I AM VERY SORRY, IM STILL DEAD FROM YESTERDAY.

MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU ALL!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

SHANE


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 18 2009, 09:37 AM~13919710
> *AGAIN THANK YOU ENCHANTED!!!!!!!!!!!! ALL OF YOU ROCKED YESTERDAY...
> I LOVE YOU ALL....
> *


Yo Rolo! I am sore as fuck bro! But it was all worth it bro! I had hella fun!


----------



## CHAMORICAN 49 (Sep 28, 2008)

THANK YOU ENCHANTED CREATION FOR HOSTING A GOOD EVENT. IT WAS NICE TO SEE ALL THE CAR CLUBS SUPPORT. ISLANDERS CAR CLUB ENJOYED THE EVENT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1tZmInA (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHAMORICAN 49_@May 18 2009, 11:04 AM~13920589
> *THANK YOU ENCHANTED CREATION FOR HOSTING A GOOD EVENT.  IT WAS NICE TO SEE ALL THE CAR CLUBS SUPPORT.  ISLANDERS CAR CLUB ENJOYED THE EVENT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for your guyz support. Much luv and appreciation for maning the 3rd bay.


----------



## 1tZmInA (Nov 10, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 1tZmInA, JohnnyGuam, EL PATRON, 68 GROCERY GETTER[/SIZE

KIRAN!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1tZmInA_@May 18 2009, 11:12 AM~13920691
> *Thanks for your guyz support. Much luv and appreciation for maning the 3rd bay.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 18 2009, 10:22 AM~13920818
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


X4


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

FROM THE GOODTIMES FAMILY.THANK YOU FOR THE INVITE AND ALSO THANKS TO E.C FOR HAVING THIS EVENT .FOR A GOOD CAUSE. IT WAS GREAT MEETING NEW PPL AND SEEING THEM OLD ONES TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sj4lyfe_@May 18 2009, 11:38 AM~13920972
> *FROM THE GOODTIMES FAMILY.THANK YOU FOR THE INVITE AND ALSO THANKS TO E.C FOR HAVING THIS EVENT .FOR A GOOD CAUSE. IT WAS GREAT MEETING NEW PPL AND SEEING THEM OLD ONES TOO.  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT GUYS, WE APPRECAITED IT!!!!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Looked like a bad as turn out .Much respect and love to all that showed support.Enchanted Creation,way to putting it down .Im sure sandra is looking down at everyone smiling and watching all you doing big thangs to help out her family and the community .May god bless all you who took part in this event .BIG UPS TO NORTH CALI RIDERS


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHAMORICAN 49+May 18 2009, 10:04 AM~13920589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU GUYS FRO THE SUPPORT.....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@May 18 2009, 11:42 AM~13921627
> *Looked like a bad as turn out .Much respect and love to all that showed support.Enchanted Creation,way to putting it down .Im sure sandra is looking down at everyone smiling and  watching all you doing big thangs to help out her family and the community .May god bless all you who took part in this event .BIG UPS TO NORTH CALI RIDERS
> *



THANK YOU FOR YOUR DONATION BRO.......


----------



## geerider (Feb 17, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>*GREAT SHOW OF SUPPORT, MY BAY AREA BROTHERZ! R.I.P. LIL' SANDRA...*</span>


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

VIDEOS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 18 2009, 03:36 PM~13923576
> *VIDEOS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 18 2009, 01:45 PM~13922234
> *
> *


Just checking in! Wow a lot of pages you all flew through there!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

COME ON PEOPLE... WHERE THE PICS AT I KNOW I SEEN LOTS OF CAMERAS...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 18 2009, 05:55 PM~13925009
> *COME ON PEOPLE... WHERE THE PICS AT I KNOW I SEEN LOTS OF CAMERAS...
> *


i'm down loading right now


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HERE'S SOME OF THE CLUB'S THAT CAME OUT YESTERDAY 




SORRY IF I MISSED ANY 1 "BUT IT WAS HOT"


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HERE'S A PIC. OF THE MAN :worship: WHO MADE THIS EVENT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

THANK'S RICK 4 EVERY THING


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

CAN'T FORGET RICK'S WIFE "YOLANDA" 4 GIVING RICK THE GREEN LIGHT


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

, burgundy90
WHAT UP PEKE ( SPELL CHECK)


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 18 2009, 06:49 PM~13925674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great Pics!! :biggrin:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

HELLO SOFTIN :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 18 2009, 08:34 PM~13927208
> *HELLO SOFTIN :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey you!
How are ya? It brought tears to my eyes to hear that this became a really big event!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HERES A PIC OF JOE TAKING A PIC OF ME :biggrin:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 08:36 PM~13927227
> *Hey you!
> How are ya?  It brought tears to my eyes to hear that this became a really big event!
> *


YOU AND ME BOTH IT HIT ME WHEN I SAW THE OTHER CAR CLUBS JOIN AND GET DIRTY TOO I WAS LIKE WOW.... :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 18 2009, 08:37 PM~13927244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love the captions on each pic! Very nice touch! :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 08:36 PM~13927227
> *Hey you!
> How are ya?  It brought tears to my eyes to hear that this became a really big event!
> *


STOP :tears: :tears: AN B :cheesy:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 18 2009, 08:37 PM~13927244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS JOE FOR YA ALWAYS MAKING US SMILE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 18 2009, 08:39 PM~13927276
> *STOP  :tears:  :tears: AN B  :cheesy:
> *


It's tears of joy!


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 08:43 PM~13927329
> *It's tears of joy!
> *


i feel ya.... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 18 2009, 08:43 PM~13927328
> *THATS JOE FOR YA ALWAYS MAKING US SMILE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 18 2009, 08:44 PM~13927356
> *i feel ya.... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 18 2009, 08:37 PM~13927244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 18 2009, 08:46 PM~13927383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
it was in do time this would have popped up


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 18 2009, 08:44 PM~13927356
> *i feel ya.... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Words can't even express what you guys have done for The Cantu Family. You all are :angel: 's


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 18 2009, 08:46 PM~13927383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"HA HA HA" JOE UR CAMERA MAKES ME LOOK OLDER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 18 2009, 08:43 PM~13927328
> *THATS JOE FOR YA ALWAYS MAKING US SMILE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 18 2009, 08:48 PM~13927413
> *
> *


hey joe :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

NICE OF U 2 JOIN US ALICE N :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 18 2009, 08:49 PM~13927435
> *NICE OF U 2 JOIN US ALICE N  :biggrin:
> *


How is Rolo doing??


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 18 2009, 08:47 PM~13927392
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> it was in do time this would have popped up
> *


AT LEAST THERE WAS NO FOOD ON MY SHIRT


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 18 2009, 08:47 PM~13927405
> *HA JOE UR CAMERA MAKES ME LOOK OLDER  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dont blame the camera :roflmao:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 08:51 PM~13927459
> *How is Rolo doing??
> *


HAVE NOT TALKED 2 HIM 2DAY
BUT IF ME MIKE AN ROLO GO 2 UR SHOW U OWE US A 24 PACK 
I GOT PAGE 56 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 18 2009, 08:52 PM~13927485
> *Dont blame the camera  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great Pic!!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 18 2009, 08:52 PM~13927485
> *Dont blame the camera  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


NO WONDER IT WAS HOT !
COULD I BARROW UR RAZER


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 08:51 PM~13927459
> *How is Rolo doing??
> *


rolo is ok they went to the place where grandma is and take care of the special things :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

it seemed like everyone was havin a good time...big props to rolo and enchanted...they were a few degrees cooler than the rest...thanks to alotta water


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 18 2009, 08:51 PM~13927466
> *AT LEAST THERE WAS NO FOOD ON MY SHIRT
> *


thats why i had a black shirt on couldnt see the ketchup stain :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 18 2009, 08:53 PM~13927510
> *HAVE NOT TALKED 2 HIM 2DAY
> BUT IF ME MIKE AN ROLO GO 2 UR SHOW U OWE US A 24 PACK
> I GOT PAGE 56  :biggrin:
> *


road trip  lets roll.....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 18 2009, 08:53 PM~13927510
> *HAVE NOT TALKED 2 HIM 2DAY
> BUT IF ME MIKE AN ROLO GO 2 UR SHOW U OWE US A 24 PACK
> I GOT PAGE 56  :biggrin:
> *


You got it. I will have to give it to you off the show grounds though! Which doesn't make since being as theirs a beer garden there, but I can't provide any for anyone. But I'll give it to you off grounds! :biggrin:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

yup


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 18 2009, 08:57 PM~13927586
> *rolo is ok they went to the place where grandma is and take care of the special things :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:
> *











IT LOOK'S LIKE "PARADISE" :angel:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

well you guys gotta split it with me too now cuz i hit 57 :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 18 2009, 09:04 PM~13927737
> *well you gotta split with me too now cuz i hit 56 :biggrin:
> *


IF WE ALL RIDE  WE'LL ALL SHARE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 18 2009, 08:47 PM~13927405
> *"HA HA HA" JOE UR CAMERA MAKES ME LOOK OLDER  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



OH it's the camera. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 18 2009, 09:05 PM~13927759
> *IF WE ALL RIDE   WE'LL ALL SHARE
> *


    i'm down let me know i'll roll


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 18 2009, 09:05 PM~13927767
> *OH it's the camera. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S AT LEAST SOMEBODY'S GOT MY BACK :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 18 2009, 08:57 PM~13927586
> *rolo is ok they went to the place where grandma is and take care of the special things :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


special things?? Did she go home?


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 09:09 PM~13927828
> *special things??  Did she go home?
> *


WELL YOU KNOW THAT GRANDMAS PASSED THIS MORNING AT 631 AND TO ME GRANDMA IS STILL THERE IN HUGHSON BUT THEY WENT TO TAKE CARE OF THE CREMATION STUFF.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO+May 18 2009, 09:04 PM~13927737-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You all are always welcome. We got the beach, shopping the Chumash Casino, SOLVANG (which the wives will love) and the car show! Makes for a great weekend!! :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 18 2009, 09:11 PM~13927861
> *WELL YOU KNOW THAT GRANDMAS PASSED THIS MORNING AT 631 AND TO ME GRANDMA IS STILL THERE IN HUGHSON BUT THEY WENT TO TAKE CARE OF THE CREMATION STUFF.
> *


GOD BLESS HERE .
SHE ON HER WAY 2 HEAVEN ON ANGELS WING'S :angel: :angel:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 18 2009, 09:15 PM~13927938
> *GOD BLESS HERE .
> SHE ON HER WAY 2 HEAVEN ON ANGELS WING'S :angel:  :angel:
> *


X2 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 09:15 PM~13927933
> *You got a deal!
> You all are always welcome. We got the beach, shopping the Chumash Casino, SOLVANG (which the wives will love) and the car show!  Makes for a great weekend!! :biggrin:
> *


[SOLVANG ] MY WIFE DON'T LIKE ANYTHING THAT COST "MONEY" :roflmao:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

TIME TO GO EAT EE YOU GUYS IN A BIT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 18 2009, 09:11 PM~13927861
> *WELL YOU KNOW THAT GRANDMAS PASSED THIS MORNING AT 631 AND TO ME GRANDMA IS STILL THERE IN HUGHSON BUT THEY WENT TO TAKE CARE OF THE CREMATION STUFF.
> *


 :tears: :tears: No I didn't. I've been in meetings all day today, and just got back, so I didn't read the whole postings. Please give Rolo hugs from me. I know there's nothing I or anyone can say or do to ease the pain, but let him know he and the family are in our prayers. All you guys too, cuz I know she was probably a grandma to you too! :angel: :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+May 18 2009, 09:09 PM~13927825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It don't cost money to look!  A very beautiful drive~~!






> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 18 2009, 09:15 PM~13927938
> *GOD BLESS HERE .
> SHE ON HER WAY 2 HEAVEN ON ANGELS WING'S :angel:  :angel:
> *


hmm maybe mama made her famous chile Verde Burritos for her! :biggrin: 



I learned today to do three quotes! :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 18 2009, 09:17 PM~13927971
> *[SOLVANG ] MY WIFE DON'T LIKE ANYTHING THAT COST "MONEY"  :roflmao:
> *


yea......and ill make sure to find a wife before we go :cheesy:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

El Alfonso, NEWSTYLE 66, FIJIRIDE, dropped81, PICTURE PERFECT, Born2Ryde_CC_209, sideshow60
WHATS GOING ON PEEPS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

HEY BRO E.C. ROLO 62~63


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 18 2009, 09:34 PM~13928289
> *yea......and ill make sure to find a wife before we go :cheesy:
> *


You got til July 25 to find one! :roflmao: :roflmao: You can always rent a bride. :biggrin: Just teasing. 

I got to hit the sac, I need to sleep before I say something that comes out the wrong way.  and make someone mad.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 18 2009, 08:03 PM~13927724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST GOT BACK FROM TAKING CARE OF GRANDMAS MEMORIAL STUFF. SHE PASSED THIS MORNING AT 6:31 A.M. :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 09:43 PM~13928455
> *You got til July 25 to find one! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  You can always rent a bride.  :biggrin:  Just teasing.
> 
> I got to hit the sac, I need to sleep before I say something that comes out the wrong way.   and make someone mad.
> *


naw they take that off craigslist :cheesy:


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

E.C. ALL THE WAY TTT


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 18 2009, 09:44 PM~13928485
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM TAKING CARE OF GRANDMAS MEMORIAL STUFF. SHE PASSED THIS MORNING AT 6:31 A.M. :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: IN OUR PRAYERS BRO CALL ME IF YOU NEED ANYTHING OR HELP IN ANY WAY


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 18 2009, 09:45 PM~13928491
> *naw they take that off craigslist :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ok ok, I got to get to bed now. See ya all tomorrow. Er chat with you all tomorrow. ummm :dunno: :dunno: We'll do something tomorrow. :uh: oh never mind. I'll talk to you guys tommorwo~ 3 hours f sleep is really getting to me now. Goodnight!


----------



## sideshow60 (Apr 4, 2004)

im here for you bro :angel:


----------



## 1tZmInA (Nov 10, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 1tZmInA, 84LOLO, FIJIRIDE


Hey Randy, did you hear from the guy about the house?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@May 18 2009, 08:50 PM~13928611
> *im here for you bro  :angel:
> *


THANKS BRO... I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 18 2009, 08:44 PM~13928485
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM TAKING CARE OF GRANDMAS MEMORIAL STUFF. SHE PASSED THIS MORNING AT 6:31 A.M. :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Sorry to hear that your grandma has passed away...My prayers go out to your family homie....May she rest is peace,, :angel:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@May 18 2009, 09:26 PM~13929217
> *Sorry to hear that your grandma has passed away...My prayers  go out to your family homie....May she rest is peace,, :angel:
> *



THANK YOU VERY MUCH BRO.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

dang bro sorry for your loss she will always be with you remember that and all the good time with her may she R.I.P if anything is needed hit me up bro :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 18 2009, 09:30 PM~13929279
> *dang bro sorry for your loss she will always be with you remember that and all the good time with her  may she R.I.P  if anything is needed hit me up  bro  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *



THANKS TOM I APPRECIATE THAT BROTHER....


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR GRANDMA,MAY GOD BLESS HER :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Sorry for your loss Rolando. May she rest in peace.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 18 2009, 09:44 PM~13928485
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM TAKING CARE OF GRANDMAS MEMORIAL STUFF. SHE PASSED THIS MORNING AT 6:31 A.M. :angel:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


SORRY FOR YOUR FAMILY'S LOSS, SHE IS IN A BETTER PLACE NOW. IF YOU NEED ANYTHING JUST LET ME KNOW :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 18 2009, 10:34 PM~13929328
> *THANKS TOM I APPRECIATE THAT BROTHER....
> *


Hey Rolo! I'm really sorry. R.I.P grandma :angel: :tears: :angel: If there's anything I can do, let me know.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64+May 18 2009, 09:51 PM~13929543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU EVERYONE..


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Dang at this rate, I may have to just go buy an entire bar!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 06:28 AM~13931634
> *Dang at this rate, I may have to just go buy an entire bar!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR GRANDMA, MAY GOD BLESS HER AND YOUR FAMILIA :angel:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 18 2009, 07:11 AM~13919023
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. SORRY FOR NO RESPONSE FROM ME YESTERDAY BUT I WAS DEAD LOL... WE HAD A GREAT TURN OUT AND IT WAS A HUGE SUCCESS... WE RAISED CLOSE TO 2200.00 :0  :0 NOW FOR THE LIST OK THANK YOUS...
> 
> FIRST I HAVE TO THANK MY ENCHANTED FAMILY!!! WITH OUT YOU BROTHERS AND SISTERS THIS COULD NOT HAVE BEEN A SUCCESS. YESTERDAY WAS EXTREMELY HOT!!! BUT YOU ALL HUNG IN THERE AND KEPT BUSTIN YOU ASS. I LOVE YOU GUYS!!
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@May 19 2009, 06:53 AM~13931849
> *SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR GRANDMA, MAY GOD BLESS HER AND YOUR FAMILIA :angel:
> *



Thank You Henry I appreciate it bro.....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: E.C. ROLO 62~63, newstyle_64


whats going on brother? how are you this morning? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 19 2009, 08:16 AM~13932059
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: E.C. ROLO 62~63, newstyle_64
> 
> ...



3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SOFTIN, E.C. ROLO 62~63, newstyle_64

I'm kind of wondering if ya'll are sitting here waiting for that line to get really small to jump to the next page.......Or are you counting how many posts per page??  Rolo got another one! :uh: He'll be owning a bar soon! :around: :roflmao:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HOW'S EVERY THING GO N ROLO 
HAD A GOOD TOME SUNDAY


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 19 2009, 08:16 AM~13932059
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: E.C. ROLO 62~63, newstyle_64
> 
> ...


PRETTY GOOD JUST TOOK THE DAY OFF 2 GO WITH THE WIFE


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 08:17 AM~13932072
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SOFTIN, E.C. ROLO 62~63, newstyle_64
> 
> ...


I FORGOT 2 TELL U I DON'T DRINK


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 19 2009, 08:19 AM~13932104
> *PRETTY GOOD JUST TOOK THE DAY OFF 2 GO WITH THE WIFE
> *


Need to spend the day with your wife!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 19 2009, 07:18 AM~13932083
> *HOW'S EVERY THING GO N ROLO
> HAD A GOOD TOME SUNDAY
> *



Every thing is going as good as they can rite now..

Im glad.. Thank you and the New Style family for you support.. So I take it we can count you in on our next event???? :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 08:21 AM~13932123
> *Need to spend the day with your wife!! :biggrin:
> *


SHE TOLD ME 2 GO 2 WORK AN I SAID NO :buttkick:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: newstyle_64, E.C. ROLO 62~63, SOFTIN, cool runnings, 408sjsharkin


What up Big Rasta???? Thank you and your club for the support on Sunday brother!!!!!!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 19 2009, 08:21 AM~13932126
> *Every thing is going as good as they can rite now..
> 
> Im glad.. Thank you and the New Style family for you support.. So I take it we can count you in on our next event???? :biggrin:
> *


AS LONG AS THE WIFE LET'S ME OUT OF MY CAGE :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*NEW STYLE AND E.C. IN THE PLACE TO BE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 19 2009, 07:24 AM~13932150
> *AS LONG AS THE WIFE LET'S ME OUT OF MY CAGE  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

THE SIGNS MY DAUGHTERS MADE!!!!!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

BIG DAVE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+May 19 2009, 08:24 AM~13932150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you and I will own the Dr Pepper factory!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 19 2009, 07:26 AM~13932177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

MORE CAR'S :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: TO YOLANDA AND RICK FOR ALLOWING US TO PUT THIS ON....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 19 2009, 08:28 AM~13932202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dang another page!! :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 19 2009, 07:28 AM~13932202
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA THERE IS MY WIFE AND SON IN THE BOTTOM LEFT OF THIS PIC.... :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 19 2009, 08:30 AM~13932217
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: TO YOLANDA AND RICK FOR ALLOWING US TO PUT THIS ON....
> 
> 
> ...


ROLO HAS RICK SHOWED U PICS OF HE'S 58'S
HE HAD 3 OF THEM


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MY MOTHER IN LAW PUTTIN IN THAT WORK ALSO :0 :worship:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 19 2009, 07:32 AM~13932250
> *ROLO HAS RICK SHOWED U PICS OF HE'S 58'S
> HE HAD 3 OF THEM
> *


NO I WILL HAVE TO ASK HIM WHEN IM DOWN THERE DROPPIN OFF THE CD OF PICTURES FOR THEM


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 08:30 AM~13932218
> *Dang another page!! :0
> *


 : 
I'M N THE PIC 2 BUT U CAN'T SEE ME ,I'M HIDING BEHIND MIKE'S ELCO :uh:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

NEW STYLE FAMILY!!!!!!











YOU GUYS LOOK SO GANGSTA!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 19 2009, 07:34 AM~13932286
> *:
> I'M N THE PIC 2 BUT U CAN'T SEE ME ,I'M HIDING BEHIND MIKE'S ELCO  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

WHERE DID EVERYONE GO??????


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

5 Members: lowriv1972, SOFTIN, FIJIRIDE, E.C. ROLO 62~63, *upncomin6*

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP ON SUNDAY BRO!!!! IT WAS MUCH APPRECIATED AND TELL YOUR FAMILY THANKS AS WELL.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 19 2009, 08:01 AM~13932593
> *5 Members: lowriv1972, SOFTIN, FIJIRIDE, E.C. ROLO 62~63, upncomin6
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR HELP ON SUNDAY BRO!!!! IT WAS MUCH APPRECIATED AND TELL YOUR FAMILY THANKS AS WELL.
> *


X2


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 19 2009, 08:55 AM~13932517
> *WHERE DID EVERYONE GO??????
> *


 :wave: I'm here, just trying to down load all the pics I took. Some of them will be on the commercial (the others will-if they need to pre-reg by June 1st. :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 08:02 AM~13932596
> *:wave:  I'm here, just trying to down load all the pics I took.  Some of them will be on the commercial (the others will-if they need to pre-reg by June 1st.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 18 2009, 07:11 AM~13919023
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE. SORRY FOR NO RESPONSE FROM ME YESTERDAY BUT I WAS DEAD LOL... WE HAD A GREAT TURN OUT AND IT WAS A HUGE SUCCESS... WE RAISED CLOSE TO 2200.00 :0  :0 NOW FOR THE LIST OK THANK YOUS...
> 
> FIRST I HAVE TO THANK MY ENCHANTED FAMILY!!! WITH OUT YOU BROTHERS AND SISTERS THIS COULD NOT HAVE BEEN A SUCCESS. YESTERDAY WAS EXTREMELY HOT!!! BUT YOU ALL HUNG IN THERE AND KEPT BUSTIN YOU ASS. I LOVE YOU GUYS!!
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 19 2009, 08:01 AM~13932593
> *5 Members: lowriv1972, SOFTIN, FIJIRIDE, E.C. ROLO 62~63, upncomin6
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR HELP ON SUNDAY BRO!!!! IT WAS MUCH APPRECIATED AND TELL YOUR FAMILY THANKS AS WELL.
> *



WHERE THE HELL DO YOU GUYS GET ALL YOUR LUCK?????? LOL


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 19 2009, 08:01 AM~13932593
> *5 Members: lowriv1972, SOFTIN, FIJIRIDE, E.C. ROLO 62~63, upncomin6
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR HELP ON SUNDAY BRO!!!! IT WAS MUCH APPRECIATED AND TELL YOUR FAMILY THANKS AS WELL.
> *


No problem you know we're always down to come out and help support.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks for the set of speakers. :biggrin: :biggrin: sorry i had to split right after


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 19 2009, 08:07 AM~13932656
> *WHERE THE HELL DO YOU GUYS GET ALL YOUR LUCK?????? LOL
> *


i dont know. i guess the rabbit foot really helps haha jk ....your raffles arent the only ones it happens at either....mabe i should get on a couple layitlow raffles now haha


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@May 19 2009, 08:10 AM~13932690
> *i dont know. i guess the rabbit foot really helps haha jk ....your raffles arent the only ones it happens at either....mabe i should get on a couple layitlow raffles now haha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I KNOW THERE ARE MORE PICS FLOATIN AROUND OUT THERE. POST THEM UP :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 19 2009, 11:09 AM~13934007
> *I KNOW THERE ARE MORE PICS FLOATIN AROUND OUT THERE. POST THEM UP :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I want to see!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 10:39 AM~13934447
> *Yeah I want to see!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 10:39 AM~13934447
> *Yeah I want to see!!
> *



HEY TIFFANY, MY WIFE IS TRYING TO GET THE TIME OFF SO WE CAN MAKE IT TO YOUR SHOW I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED.. 


THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART FOR HELPING ME KEEP THIS TOPIC AT THE TOP :biggrin: 

YOU ARE AN :angel:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 19 2009, 11:59 AM~13934704
> *
> THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART FOR HELPING ME KEEP THIS TOPIC AT THE TOP :biggrin:
> 
> ...


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 19 2009, 11:59 AM~13934704
> *HEY TIFFANY, MY WIFE IS TRYING TO GET THE TIME OFF SO WE CAN MAKE IT TO YOUR SHOW I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED..
> THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART FOR HELPING ME KEEP THIS TOPIC AT THE TOP :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Rolo~ your very welcome. I know you had so much to deal with yourself. It was my pleasure! For a wonderful cause as well as helping me focus on something worthwhile. I'm usually at home, and you can only do so much cleaning while the kids are in school, and sports!  
I hope she can get the time off. It would be really nice to meet the faces behind the pictures and "screen names". And be able to hang out with you guys other than over the computer. :roflmao: 





> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 19 2009, 12:15 PM~13934921
> *x2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks 84LOLO


Wow, looking through all these pages, I'm starting to convert from my wallet to looking at my husband's wallet! :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'll have more pics later


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

NICE PICS JOE..... :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 19 2009, 12:57 PM~13935459
> *NICE PICS JOE..... :thumbsup:
> *



You all remembered the door jams right??


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 19 2009, 12:32 PM~13935133
> *I'll have more pics later
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HERE'S ANOTHER 1 !BUT I'M RUNNING OUT OF PICS :biggrin:


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Rolo, had a great time Sunday only bad thing was the tire blowing out on the freeway I want to thank you for the spare u lent me will get it back to you as soon as can get down to Tracy. Also want to thank Shane and his wife. ANd my club members that came to help me out.........


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by prican72_@May 19 2009, 01:28 PM~13936538
> *Hey Rolo, had a great time Sunday only bad thing was the tire blowing out on the freeway I want to thank you for the spare u lent me will get it back to you as soon as can get down to Tracy. Also want to thank Shane and his wife. ANd my club members that came to help me out.........
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

ITS ALL GOOD BROTHER THATS WHAT WE HERE FOR...


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 19 2009, 02:35 PM~13936606
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ITS ALL GOOD BROTHER THATS WHAT WE HERE FOR...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by prican72_@May 19 2009, 01:45 PM~13936750
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



HOW IS YOUR CAR?


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

Pretty bad looks like might be down awhile til I get it fixed my insurance is covering it though........


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by prican72_@May 19 2009, 01:50 PM~13936831
> *Pretty bad looks like might be down awhile til I get it fixed my insurance is covering it though........
> *



DAMN BRO THAT SUCKS.. IM SORRY TO HEAR THAT... IF YOU NEED ANYTHING LMK


----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prican72_@May 19 2009, 03:50 PM~13936831
> *Pretty bad looks like might be down awhile til I get it fixed my insurance is covering it though........
> *


you aint the only one hope its not that bad


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@May 19 2009, 01:52 PM~13936856
> *you aint the only one hope its not that bad
> *


 :0 WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU CAR?


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 19 2009, 02:53 PM~13936865
> *:0 WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU CAR?
> *


Tire blow the skirt off dented the front and back of the wheelwell toreup the paint, not really bad but bad.....


----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 19 2009, 03:53 PM~13936865
> *:0 WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU CAR?
> *


tire came apart almost at the bottom of the altamont about 70 beat the shit out of the quarter nocked off the skirt &cracked the wheelwell not fun side ways on 13s


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prican72_@May 19 2009, 02:58 PM~13936945
> *Tire blow the skirt off dented the front and back of the wheelwell toreup the paint, not really bad but bad.....
> *


And might need new rims


----------



## prican72 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@May 19 2009, 02:59 PM~13936952
> *tire came apart almost at the bottom of the altamont about 70 beat the shit out of the quarter nocked off the skirt &cracked the wheelwell not fun side ways on 13s
> *


Yours too Wally?


----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prican72_@May 19 2009, 04:00 PM~13936974
> *Yours too Wally?
> *


yep but i guess iam lucky could of wrecked the car


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 19 2009, 02:53 PM~13936865
> *:0 WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU CAR?
> *


Didn't recognize your pic!!! Though there was an imposter!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@May 19 2009, 03:02 PM~13937001
> *yep but i guess iam lucky could of wrecked the car
> *


the things we do to look good.... hope you guys both get your cars going again.

thats why i dont usually drive my cars too far anymore... lowriders scare me now hno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 19 2009, 03:42 PM~13937459
> *the things we do to look good.... hope you guys both get your cars going again.
> 
> thats why i dont usually drive my cars too far anymore... lowriders scare me now hno:
> *



Oh don't let them hno: hno:! They're all just a bunch of teddy bears!  Unless you piss them off! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prican72_@May 19 2009, 02:28 PM~13936538
> *Hey Rolo, had a great time Sunday only bad thing was the tire blowing out on the freeway I want to thank you for the spare u lent me will get it back to you as soon as can get down to Tracy. Also want to thank Shane and his wife. ANd my club members that came to help me out.........
> *


you know it bro!!! Thats what we do!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@May 19 2009, 02:59 PM~13936952
> *tire came apart almost at the bottom of the altamont about 70 beat the shit out of the quarter nocked off the skirt &cracked the wheelwell not fun side ways on 13s
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@May 19 2009, 02:59 PM~13936952
> *tire came apart almost at the bottom of the altamont about 70 beat the shit out of the quarter nocked off the skirt &cracked the wheelwell not fun side ways on 13s
> *


How come it took us 2 days to find this out?? How did you get the car home????


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Just had to pop in and say :wave: for old time sake. Feels weird not keeping a constant watch on this thread!  So just had to TTT it! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 18 2009, 08:14 AM~13919047
> *ALSO BIG THANKS TO SHARKY 510 FROM LIFES FINEST FOR THE HOT DOG DONATION WITH OUT YOU BROTHER WE WOULD OF STARVED... GOOD LOOKING BRO..
> *


any time bro. im glad it was a good turn out! god bless u for puting it all together!

sorry about ur grandma, may she rest in peace. :angel:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: whats up mi familia what you guys up too?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 19 2009, 06:14 PM~13939864
> *any time bro. im glad it was a good turn out! god bless u for puting it all together!
> 
> sorry about ur grandma, may she rest in peace.  :angel:
> *



THANK YOU BROTHER...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 19 2009, 07:58 PM~13940456
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: whats up mi familia what you guys up too?
> *


Does that make me a step child??? :rofl:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 08:42 PM~13941037
> *Does that make me a step child??? :rofl:
> *


4OR SURE


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 19 2009, 08:53 PM~13942007
> *4OR SURE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63+May 19 2009, 09:54 PM~13942015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What orphanage did you get me from?? 
:roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*THANK YOU JOE AND TRINO FOR STOPPING BY YESTERDAY I REALLY APPRECIATE THE LUV AND SUPPORT FELLAS... * 

JOE THANKS FOR THE MEMORY STICK I WILL GET THE PICS UP TODAY.... :biggrin: 



MORE PICS TO COME


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

NICE PICTURES BRAH I LIKE EM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 20 2009, 05:58 AM~13944274
> *:biggrin:
> 
> What orphanage did you get me from??
> ...


FROM GODS GIFTS OF ANGELS


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 20 2009, 08:54 AM~13945566
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 19 2009, 05:37 PM~13938101
> *How come it took us 2 days to find this out?? How did you get the car home????
> *


cause u dont answer your phone or call a brother back :angry:


----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

o bye the way you fit that truck pretty good


----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

whats up nobody home


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@May 20 2009, 09:46 AM~13946847
> *whats up nobody home
> *


IM HERE :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: eddieh '64


I THOUGHT YOU WERE COMING OUT TO SUPPORT?


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

ALOT OF NICE PICS BRO WE HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@May 20 2009, 11:55 AM~13948008
> *ALOT OF NICE PICS BRO WE HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE.
> *



THANKS FOR COMING OUT HOMIE,...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 20 2009, 10:02 AM~13946384
> *FROM GODS GIFTS OF ANGELS
> *


 :angel: I think that's the best place around!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 20 2009, 12:13 PM~13948190
> *:angel:  I think that's the best place around!
> *


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 20 2009, 01:13 PM~13948190
> *:angel:  I think that's the best place around!
> *


----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECgU-fu3eO8


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by burgundy90_@May 20 2009, 02:18 PM~13949561
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECgU-fu3eO8
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats the shit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 20 2009, 03:53 PM~13949871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how you do that? still a rookie.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 20 2009, 08:25 AM~13945247
> *THANK YOU JOE AND TRINO FOR STOPPING BY YESTERDAY I REALLY APPRECIATE THE LUV AND SUPPORT FELLAS...
> 
> JOE THANKS FOR THE MEMORY STICK I WILL GET THE PICS UP TODAY.... :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## 1tZmInA (Nov 10, 2008)

that video waz hella koo.... but wherez the rest of the pics? We all know there waz more than 4 cameraz out there... Joe got the proof :biggrin: Again thanks for such a great turn out. And also the support of Gma'z passing. It means a lot to us. Stayin strong but we have our moments. According to Rolo and the kidz she's been visiting.  :around:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by burgundy90_@May 20 2009, 05:28 PM~13950677
> *how you do that? still a rookie.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 21 2009, 04:37 AM~13955708
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## kingofdahill88 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1tZmInA_@May 21 2009, 12:49 AM~13954879
> *that video waz hella koo.... but wherez the rest of the pics? We all know there waz more than 4 cameraz out there... Joe got the proof  :biggrin: Again thanks for such a great turn out. And also the support of Gma'z passing. It means a lot to us. Stayin strong but we have our moments. According to Rolo and the kidz she's been visiting.    :around:
> *


thats very true toria was about 5 when someone very close past icame out the shower and she was takling to the person who wasnt there i asked who are you talking to she said stephie cause she promised to come to my birthday .so they really do watch over us so stay strong and god bless you guys for all you do :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68+May 17 2009, 10:18 PM~13916699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 21 2009, 10:35 AM~13958553
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingofdahill88_@May 21 2009, 07:37 AM~13956786
> *thats very true toria was about 5 when someone very close past icame out the shower and she was takling to the person who wasnt there i asked who are you talking to she said stephie cause she promised to come to my birthday .so they really do watch over us so stay strong and god bless you guys for all you do  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *



thank you wally


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

man its been quiet in here whats going on :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 22 2009, 09:53 AM~13969730
> *man its been quiet in here whats going on  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


THE EVENT IS OVER DUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 22 2009, 04:43 PM~13973498
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 22 2009, 02:11 PM~13971796
> *THE EVENT IS OVER DUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


QUOTE(84LOLO @ May 22 2009, 09:53 AM) 
man its been quiet in here whats going on 

So what's the beer count??? hno: hno: hno:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 23 2009, 04:42 AM~13976651
> *QUOTE(84LOLO @ May 22 2009, 09:53 AM)
> man its been quiet in here whats going on
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: i lost count...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 23 2009, 05:42 AM~13976651
> *QUOTE(84LOLO @ May 22 2009, 09:53 AM)
> man its been quiet in here whats going on
> 
> ...


I CAN'T COUNT THAT HIGH :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63+May 23 2009, 08:02 AM~13977131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of now have that old song 100 bottles of beer on the wall, 100 bottles of beer???


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

ya" but i will only drink 1 or2 :biggrin:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 22 2009, 02:11 PM~13971796
> *THE EVENT IS OVER DUH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: well at least we can still write to each other even though its over  :biggrin:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 23 2009, 10:46 AM~13978015
> *hmmm
> Kind of now have that old song 100 bottles of beer on the wall, 100 bottles of beer???
> *


yeah you knock one down and pass it around 99 bottles of beer on the wall  :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 23 2009, 11:09 PM~13982145
> *yeah you knock one down and pass it around 99 bottles of beer on the wall   :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


You take one down Pass it around 98 bottles of beer on the wall! :biggrin:


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 24 2009, 07:28 AM~13983144
> *You take one down Pass it around 98 bottles of beer on the wall! :biggrin:
> *


whats going on hun??? 97 bottles of beer on the wall :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@May 24 2009, 11:52 AM~13984147
> *whats going on hun??? 97 bottles of beer on the wall :biggrin:
> *



Nothing much. Just resting right now on the computer. :biggrin: Hubby wanted me to rest, I get figity and can only watch so much TV. Had a big day yesterday and went to work today and now I'm just exhausted. :biggrin: I had so much fun this weekend though. what did you do?
and nope 96 bottles of beer! For me and style more like Dr Pepper! :roflmao:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 24 2009, 06:20 PM~13985830
> *Nothing much.  Just resting right now on the computer.  :biggrin:  Hubby wanted me to rest, I get figity and can only watch so much TV.  Had a big day yesterday and went to work today and now I'm just exhausted. :biggrin:  I had so much fun this weekend though.  what did you do?
> and nope 96 bottles of beer!  For me and style more like Dr Pepper! :roflmao:
> *


I'LL TAKE A COKE AN 95 BOTTLES OF BEER ON THE WALL :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 24 2009, 09:50 PM~13987542
> *I'LL TAKE A COKE AN 95 BOTTLES OF BEER ON THE WALL  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 94 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ANY OTHER PICS OUT THERE?


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@May 27 2009, 09:17 PM~14020776
> *ANY OTHER PICS OUT THERE?
> *


93 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@May 30 2009, 12:02 AM~14044103
> *93 bottles of beer on the wall
> *


:roflmao: Make that 92 bottles of beer on the wall! :biggrin: 

Anyone have any other pics out there. I only got 92 bottles of beer on the wall left, while waiting for more posts! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

In Streetlow Baby!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

